# Chicago Gameday XVII ROCKED: The Aftermath...



## buzz (Jun 3, 2007)

[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/godie.jpg[/imager]
[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday XVII Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday XVII is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday XVII is June 30th.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me (buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]com) with any questions.

The Gameday prize giveaway is open to donations from attendees. We solicit prizes from publishers, but attendees are also welcome to donate games they'd like to "swap" to the prize pool.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday XVII. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]

[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus). Ask for the "Games Plus" table. [highlight]PLASE NOTE THAT THIS IS A DIFFERENT LOCATION FROM PREVIOUS GAMEDAYS.[/HIGHLIGHT]
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
[highlight]Game 1 is FULL[/highlight]: "A Festival of Murder!", *D&D*, Mark CMG (private room)
[highlight]Game 2 is FULL[/highlight]: "Expedition to Mt. McCraken (A)," *D&D*, Barendd Nobeard
[highlight]Game 3 is FULL[/highlight]: "Expedition to Mt. McCraken (B)," *D&D*, Sqwonk (tall table in back)
[highlight]Game 4 is FULL[/highlight]: "S.O.S. Winchesters," *Unisystem/Witchcraft*, Ninjacat
[highlight]Game 5 is FULL[/highlight]: "Dr. Methuselah and the Airship of Terror," *Spirit of the Century*, buzz (whiteboard)
[highlight]Game 6 is FULL[/highlight]: "Heavy Lifting," *Star Wars Saga Ed. (d20)*, FCWesel
[highlight]Game 7 is FULL[/highlight]: "Dude, Where's My Spellbook?", *D&D 3.5*, TracerBullet42​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*. Be sure to come back on time for the...
Prize drawing from *3:30pm to 4:00pm*. HinterWelt has donated copies of _Roma Imperious, Turris Lemurum_ and _Squirrel Attack!_
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *4:00pm to 9:00pm* (or later)
Game 1: "Fly You Fools!", *Roma Imperious*, HinterWelt
[highlight]Game 2 is FULL[/highlight]: "Famine in Far-Go," *True20*, Pbartender
[highlight]Game 3 is FULL[/highlight]: "Ghostbusters III: Revenge of Dr. Janosz Poha", *Ghostbusters D6*, TracerBullet42
[highlight]Game 4 is FULL[/highlight]: "The Distraction," *Black Company d20*, Vyvyan Basterd
[highlight]Game 5 is FULL[/highlight]: "Aces & Eights", *Aces & Eights*, thalmin
[highlight]Game 6 is FULL[/highlight]: "Primitive," *Primitive*, Nev the Deranged
[highlight]Game 7 is FULL[/highlight]: "I Only Have Eyes For You...And You...And You...," *Call of Cthulhu BRP*, Yort
Game 8: "Me and My Shadow Mark 4", *PARANOIA XP*, WJMacGuffin​

[h2]Event Listings[/h2]
[h3]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h3]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. Pbartender
4. Shadowbane2
5. Vyvyan Basterd
6. Laurie (Vyvyan Basterd)
7. GORAK
8. Barendd Nobeard
9. Sqwonk
10. Guest (Barendd Nobeard)
11. Guest (Barendd Nobeard)
12. Nev the Deranged
13. bigznak
14. WJMacGuffin
15. thalmin
16. ...

[h3]Slot 1[/h3]
[section]Game 1: *A Festival of Murder!*
D&D 3.5/d20 System
Mark CMG
[bq][imager]http://www.vincewilding.com/cadfael.jpg[/imager]
In the tradition of _The Name of the Rose_ by Umberto Eco and the _Cadfael_ series from Ellis Peters, this murder mystery will challenge all of your skills and wits. As the town elders and elite, you are tasked with discovering who has committed a most heinous crime before the end of the Holy Day Festival when all those who have come to the Vindeford Valley will disperse back to their homes in the surrounding countryside.

_*5th and 6th level NPC* Class Pregenerated characters will be provided._[/bq]
1. Shadowbane2
2. pvt. patterson
3. bigznak
4. Kid Charlemagne
5. William Ronald
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]


Game 2: *Expedition to Mt. McCraken (A)*
D&D 3.5
Barendd Nobeard
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]
7th level characters will be provided

You have responded to King Xomat - of South Ablet - call for adventurers to go into the abandoned dwarven stronghold inside of Mt. McCracken and bring back the Hammer of Hulda. Be wary – who knows what sort of evil now inhabits the place. Also, rumor has it some ruffians from North Ablet are also looking for the Hammer.[/bq]
1. Monte At Home
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. rowport
4. socpsychguy
5. fadedgray
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 3: *Expedition to Mt. McCraken  (B)*
D&D 3.5
Sqwonk (tall table in back)
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]
7th level characters will be provided

You have responded to King Tomax - of North Ablet - call for adventurers to go into the abandoned dwarven stronghold inside of Mt. McCracken and bring back the Hammer of Hulda. Be wary – who knows what sort of evil now inhabits the place. Also, rumor has it some hooligans from South Ablet are also looking for the Hammer. [/bq]
1. Braunusvald
2. Jay (pvt. patterson)
3. Will (pvt. patterson)
4. Yort
5. Sir Brennen
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 4: *S.O.S. Winchesters*
Unisystem (Witchcraft)
Ninjacat
[bq][imager]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/e/ec/Supernatural_r1_s1_full.jpg/180px-Supernatural_r1_s1_full.jpg[/imager]
It's a quiet night at Harvelle's Roadhouse. A slow night, the good kind of night where there's only a few other patrons in the place, and they're all either fellow hunters or survivors of the supernatural the hunters don't have to hide from. It's good to just be with other people sometimes, to not have to remember a cover story or pretend that the things that go bump in the night aren't real. It's a good night- -you really should know by now, that sort of thing never lasts.

Ellen and her crew are good people, and no one means to pry, but when the whole room is trained to be alert for trouble and Ellen's voice takes on a note of concern after she answers the phone... Well, when that note shifts to alarm, you're just glad you decided to stop by the Roadhouse tonight, and you stand up, offering to help any way you can, just like half the other people in the bar.

When Ellen says John Winchester's boys need help stopping the apocalypse, you think maybe the evening's peace was the calm before the storm...

*S.O.S. Winchesters* is a Unisystem adventure for up to six players in the setting of the CW's "Supernatural" television show. Thirteen pre-generated characters will be available to choose from, including some from the show (sorry, none of the Winchesters are player characters, nor is Ellen.) Unisystem is a simple system to learn and use, needing only 1d10 for all rolls other than damage. No familiarity with the Supernatural tv show is needed -though it might well prove useful. All you need to know is that ghosts, demons, hauntings, possession, etc. are real, and some people fight back against the supernatural. Saving people, hunting things...

View the available characters[/bq]
1. Vyvyan Basterd
2. Laurie (Vyvyan Basterd)
3. Tofu_Master
4. Jade Fire
5. Josh (pvt. patterson)
6. Chino (pvt. patterson)
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 5: *Dr. Methuselah and the Airship of Terror*
Spirit of the Century
Buzz (table by whiteboard)
[bq][imager]http://www.backofbeyond.de/images/misc/doc_savage.jpg[/imager]
A leisurely tour of Manhattan by airship takes a turn towards disaster when nefarious mathemagician Dr. Methuselah hijacks the vessel as part of a mad plot to travel in time, irrevocably changing history as we know it... and destroying half of New York in the process!

Manhattan's only hope are the Centurions of the Century Club, heroes who embody the bold, heroic spirit of the 20th century. Will they be able to stop Dr. Methuselah before he can travel into the past and erase their very existence?

Spirit of the Century is a pulp RPG based on the FATE system. The complete rules are avaiable in the Spirit of the Century SRD.

Pregenerated characters and Fudge Dice will be provided.
[/bq]
1. Jaws
2. Painfully
3. petenik
4. Nev the Deranged
5. rvalle
6. dalkai
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 6: *Heavy Lifting*
Star Wars Saga Ed. (d20)
FCWesel
[bq][imager]http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/I/51dMMoNQSBL._AA240_.jpg[/imager]
Since the Rebellion’s victory just over a year ago at the Battle of Yavin the Empire has redoubled its efforts to quash the insurgency. The Rebellion’s materials and provisions grow thin with weapons, food and medical provisions in short supply as raid after Imperial raid disrupts their war efforts. In many cases, in order to survive, Rebel cells find themselves dealing with severely questionable sources.

In the Telgal Sector a group of Rebel conspirators have been dealing the last few months with a shadow market operative, trading what they can for what they need. But now, an Imperial raid during an exchange-meeting has resulted in the shadow market operator being arrested: it was luck that the Rebels hadn’t yet arrived when the Imperials made their move.

Now, It is only a matter of time before the Empire gets what it wants from the operative, and there’s little doubt that the Rebels can rely on a criminal to keep whatever secrets he knows to himself. So they have little choice, they must rescue the shadow market operative..

But no matter how you look at it…there’s just no easy way to rescue a Hutt.

Come try out the new STAR WARS Saga Edition rpg. Bring a set of dice and be willing for some space opera action and adventure. Characters will be provided.[/bq]
1. waterdhavian
2. sw3333
3. Pbartender
4. dmdm24
5. Tekkmage
6. Redwind
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 7: *Dude, Where's My Spellbook?*
D&D 3.5
TracerBullet42
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]
5th level characters will be provided

It was a seemingly quiet day.  You were minding your own business at The Tonga Room, trying to have a drink when trouble busted in.

Now you find yourself with a strange group of companions trying to figure out just what the heck is going on.  No doubt that snooty nobleman from out of town is involved...

(Yes, this description is a little vague, but I promise it will be good fun!)

Join in for some good ol' D&D action for six 5th level characters.  Some simple house rules will be applied.  No experience necessary.  Just bring some dice and an imagination.[/bq]
1. WJMacGuffin
2. Lifelike
3. micky hardcase
4. mitch (micky hardcase)
5. Diremede
6. DLWesel
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]

[h3]Slot 2[/h3]
Game 1: *Fly you Fools!*
Roma Imperious
HinterWelt
[bq][imager]http://roma.hinterwelt.com/images/britanniafront200.gif[/imager]
Gaius Claudius Cordus, prefect of Eborucum, has summoned you to deal with a beast in the Cambria mountains. It has come raiding the outlying villa and it is the job of the Legions to handle such issues. His time is precious but the natives hound him, bleating like sheep about the Draco. Still, there may be something to their murmurings.

To that end, your maniple and a Ventor Draconis, Tullius, will be sent to the Villa Bato. Dectus Bato is a wealthy German mercator who has made his wealth exporting tin. He has made enemies and some believe this extends to the Gods. It will be your job to see if it is so and to drive off this threat to the wealthy Equites Provincialis.

Pregens will be provided. No experience needed. This is an adventure for the upcoming Britannia: Edge of the Empire supplement to Roma Imperious. This adventure will use the Iridium System.

View the pregens and adventure info[/bq]
1. Mark CMG
2. James J. Skach
3. William Ronald
4.
5.
6.


[section]Game 2: *Famine in Far-Go*
True20
Pbartender
[bq][imager]http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=28918[/imager]
    Far-Go is dying... the people are afraid... the animals are wasting away... the crops are withering in the fields. No one, not even the powerful high priest, Arx Skystone, know what caused Far-Go's misfortune.

*You* are a part of a group of young adventurers about to embark on the mysterous and perilous Rite of Adulthood. As you travel through the savage wilderness, all you have to guide you are your wits... your strength... and your dreams!!

_"Our entire village is being ravaged by a plague of unknown origin and soon it will destroy all the land we love and call home. Unless this horror stops within a month we shall have to leave our village and seek a new home. This, my young ones, is where you might aid us all. As you travel to meet your destiny, look for fresh lands to make a new homeland. If luck should smile upon you, perhaps you may discover the reason and even a means to end this awful misfortune of ours."_

This is a True20 d20 adventure for up to six 1st-level pre-generated characters. No experience required, but familiarity with the d20 system is helpful.

View the pregrens
True20 rules cheat sheet[/bq]
1. buzz
2. Monte At Home
3. rowport
4. Thorindale
5. rvalle
6. Trevalon Moonleirion
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]


Game 3: *Ghostbusters III: Revenge of Dr. Janosz Poha*
Ghostbusters D6
TracerBullet42
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/ghostbusters.jpg[/imager]
On the set of _Ghostbusters III: Revenge of Dr. Janosz Poha_	, the Mount Prospect Ghostbusters franchise has been called in as consultants to ensure the "accuracy" of aspects of the film. When disaster strikes and our beloved busters of ghosts go missing on the set, it is up to you, *THE ACTORS AND CELEBRITIES IN THE MOVIE*, to find out what has gone wrong and make things right using what you've gleaned from them in the short time they were on the set.

That's right, in this game you can play anyone from Arnold Schwarzenegger to Paris Hilton as a "star" of Ghostbusters III or just some celebrity making a cameo appearance. Character generation is a snap, so we'll take care of that at the start of the game, but I'll have a few sample characters ready if you get stuck. (That also means that replacement characters can be whipped up in a jiffy if anything unfortunate should happen to one of our "stars.")

The system is ridiculously simple, so you need not know anything about it in advance. If you'd like to brush up on it a bit, however, you can go here to get a rough overview. All you need, though, is a handful of d6s and you'll be provided with the ultimate game mechanic: The Ghost Die.

Oh, and be prepared for things to get a little silly.[/bq]
1. Barendd Nobeard
2. FCWesel
3. dalkai
4. Jay (pvt. patterson)
5. Will (pvt. patterson)
6. socpsychguy
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 4: *The Distraction*
The Black Company d20
Vyvyan Basterd
[bq][imager]http://www.greenronin.com/images/product/grr1409_200.jpg[/imager]
Forced to defend themselves from within the makeshift walls of Fort Chance, the normally peaceful folk of the D’Coc-Alloc Jungle curse the Black Company for abandoning them in dire times. Feral raiders have mobilized rapidly across the Hyclades River with the news of the Black Company’s disappearance. Reinforcements gather to the south, but unless the raiders suffer a major setback the reinforcements might arrive just in time to watch Fort Chance burn to the ground.

Your commander is seeking volunteers for a suicide mission. Soon the flood waters of the river will subside and the raiders will pour across your banks. Tonight is a wake in your honor, tomorrow glory!

This is a Black Company d20 adventure for up to six 1st-level pre-generated characters. No experience required, but familiarity with D&D d20 rules is helpful. “The Distraction” is adapted for use with The Black Company Campaign Setting from an adventure written by Tim Hitchcock.[/bq]
1. Laurie (Vyvyan Basterd)
2. sw3333
3. GreatLemur
4. gperez1234
5. Diremede
6. GORAK
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 5: *Aces & Eights*
Aces & Eights
thalmin
[bq][imager]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/1/16/Joseywales2.JPG/250px-Joseywales2.JPG[/imager]
_Through the gunsmoke and over the slumped corpse of a gambler, beyond the sprawl of grazing buffalo on the high plains, above the din of a saloon in full swing and farther than the blue sky atop the open range lies the Shattered Frontier of the Aces & Eights game.

A game about the daring adventures and everyday lives of people in the Old West, Aces & Eights lets you tell the tale of the West that could have been, in your own words, deeds and history. The Aces & Eights game allows for rugged cowboys, brave Indians, murderous desperados, determined lawmen, sturdy prospectors, powerful rail barons and all of the characters we think of when we watch a good western movie or read books about the expansion of the western frontier in America._ (Kenzer & Co.)[/bq]
1. Jaws
2. waterdhavian
3. petenik
4. Jade Fire
5. Nazriel
6. Sharraunna
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 6: *Primitive*
Primitive
Nev the Deranged
[bq][imager]http://content.answers.com/main/content/wp/en/thumb/9/9f/180px-Neanderthal_2D.jpg[/imager]
Primitive is a game of prehistoric tribal cooperation, discovery, and mayhem. Players will become members of a small clan of early humans who walk (mostly) upright, and exhibit a high degree of curiosity, intelligence, and problem solving ability. There's just one small detail.

They haven't discovered language yet.

Characters in Primitive can't speak AT ALL. And neither can the players (except to the GM). Gestures, grunts, and sketches are your only tools for communication among the tribe. Can you help each other survive the harsh realities of day to day prehistory despite your lack of language?

Players will need to bring 2 or 3 distinct and matching tokens to represent themselves on the map and the initiative queue. Shiny rocks, bits of bone, small shells, or other natural or "found" items are best, preferably around the size of standard gaming bead counters, or a little larger. Everything else will be provided.

Please note that while Primitive certainly could be played as a cartoonish, clubs and dinosaurs romp, this particular game will be about exploration, discovery, and the struggle to survive in an unforgiving environment.[/bq]
1. Tofu_Master
2. Painfully
3. reidmcc
4. Annamarie Fadorsen (reidmcc)
5. Reidzilla
6. pvt. patterson
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


Game 7: *I Only Have Eyes For You...And You...And You...*
Call of Cthulhu BRP
Yort
[bq][imager]http://catalog.chaosium.com/images/CHA23106.gif[/imager]
Every city can be a little weird, and Chicago is certainly no exception. As a member of the city's proud police force, you've certainly dealt with more odd events than most folks. Still, your new promotion was to a department that was rumored to deal with the some of the biggest, strangest crimes in the city: InCASE, the Investigations of Chicago Area Special Events.

Your first day is here, and you honestly don't know what to expect. It certainly wasn't a traffic accident. Yet here you are, taking statments at a single car crash while the rest of the team works the site. Three deaths are nothing to sneeze at, but the deaths aren't what interest you. Everyone agrees the truck veered into the construction area and smashed into the concrete divider. What no one can explain is why two of the stiffs were tied up in the back of the truck. Some kind of gang hit? A kidnapping gone wrong? Once the doc unties the bodies, maybe you can get some answers...

Join a modern day romp on the tough streets of Chicago in the classic Call of Cthulhu system. Pre-gens will be provided, multiple characters available if need be. Experience not needed, open minds appreciated.[/bq]
1. dmdm24
2. Tekkmage
3. Ninjacat
4. Shadowbane2
5. Josh (pvt. patterson)
6. Chino (pvt. patterson)
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]


[section]Game 8: *Me and My Shadow Mark 4*
PARANOIA XP
WJMacGuffin
[bq][imager]http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/product_images/full_size/paranoiacover.jpg[/imager]
Research & Design has developed a new warbot that will revolutionize the war on Communists, mutants, and traitors. Your job? Guard the bot overnight until its official unveiling ceremony. This mission will be totally, completely, and utterly safe--but if the bot is harmed in any way, even just a dent, then you're deader than dead. Dead plus? Deadest? Double secret dead? We'll invent a new word to describe how dead you are. Oops, we mean how dead you 'might' be. You won't let the bot get hurt, right?

PARANOIA is a darkly humorous game of terror, death, bureaucracies, mad scientists, death, mutants, dangerous weapons, insane robots, and death, which encourages players to lie, cheat, and backstab each other at every turn. Your character has 5 clones, meaning you can die five times and still play. And die you will, like drunk lemmings riding motorcycles in the rain towards the White Cliffs of Dover. Experienced or inexperienced, all are welcome! Pregenerated characters will be provided.[/bq]
1. Lifelike
2. bigznak
3. Redwind
4.
5.
6.
[/section]


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2007)

As always, we here at Gameday HQ encourage attendees to buy their snacks and soda from Games Plus, and be liberal with your game-shopping dollars. Availing yourself of Games Plus' massive selection of RPGs and other games is a great way to say thank-you to our gracious hosts.


----------



## Jaws (Jun 3, 2007)

I would like to sign up for:

Game 5: Dr. Methuselah and the Airship of Terror

and

Game 5: Aces & Eights


Peace and smiles 

j.


----------



## Monte At Home (Jun 3, 2007)

Sign me up for Game 2 in Slot 1 and Game 2 in Slot 2.

I'll try to be there for Slot 0, but it's more than an hour drive, I think, so that might be unlikely.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 3, 2007)

Buzz,

Please sign me up for TB42's Ghostbusters game in the afternoon.

Thanks!

Now, where did I put that recipe for "cat crap brownies".....


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 3, 2007)

buzz, please sign me up for barendd's D&D game in the morning, breakfast in slot zero, annnd.

I'm gonna get back to you on the second slot.  There's a lot I want to play!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 3, 2007)

Buzz,

Please sign Laurie and me up for Slot 1, Game 4: S.O.S. Winchesters

Please sign Laurie up for Slot 2, Game 4: The Distraction (If for some reason her playing my event is frowned-upon her backup is Slot 2, Game 6: Primitive.)

Edit: Oh, and both of us for breakfast.


----------



## waterdhavian (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Buzz!

Sign me up for slot 1 game 6 and slot 2 game 5.  

Thanks.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 3, 2007)

Buzz,

Please sign me up for TB42's Ghostbusters game in the afternoon.

Thanks!

Now, where did Barendd Nobeard put that recipe for "cat crap brownies".....


----------



## sw3333 (Jun 3, 2007)

*WooHoo!*

Hi Buzz.

Please sign me up for Game 6: "Heavy Lifting" in the morning and Game 4: "The Distraction" in the afternoon. Thanks!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jun 3, 2007)

Sign me up!

Slot 1 Game 4 - SOS Winchesters

And

Slot 2 Game 6 - Primitive 

Thanks!


----------



## Painfully (Jun 3, 2007)

Slot 1 - Game 5 please, and 
Slot 2 - Game 6!


----------



## petenik (Jun 3, 2007)

Buzz,

Slot 1, Game 5 -- Dr. Methuselah and the Airship of Terror

Slot 2, Game 5 -- Aces & Eights

Thanks,
-Pete


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 3, 2007)

Please sign me up for HinterWelt's Fly you Fools! - Roma Imperious game (Slot 2, Game 1).


----------



## rowport (Jun 3, 2007)

Monte At Home said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Game 2 in Slot 1 and Game 2 in Slot 2.
> 
> I'll try to be there for Slot 0, but it's more than an hour drive, I think, so that might be unlikely.



HOLY CRAP!!  I GET TO PLAY IN A D&D GAME WITH *MONTE COOK*??  I *LOVE* GAMES PLUS!



Buzz, please sign me up for:
Slot 1, Game 2: Expedition to Mt. McCraken (A) 

Slot 2, Game 2: Famine in Far-Go (and bless you, pb, for taking a pass on the original GW rules this time around.  )


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 3, 2007)

Monte At Home said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Game 2 in Slot 1 and Game 2 in Slot 2.
> 
> I'll try to be there for Slot 0, but it's more than an hour drive, I think, so that might be unlikely.




Yeah, it's a bit more than an hour.  We could car pool if you like.  I've even got an I-Pass, so we save a lot of time avoiding toll booths.  I'm in Milwaukee, near the 'tosa border (about one mile north of Miller Park).


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 3, 2007)

Sign me up for the morning SotC slot, please. I'd run a table of Jungle Speed, except everyone else will be busy playing other things, and it'd be lonely playing by myself *snif* Although I would always win... hmm...

*EDIT*
oh, yeah, and breakfast, of course.

dang, Buzz, where did you get the cavedude art? that's perfect!


----------



## Jaws (Jun 3, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's a bit more than an hour.  We could car pool if you like.  I've even got an I-Pass, so we save a lot of time avoiding toll booths.  I'm in Milwaukee, near the 'tosa border (about one mile north of Miller Park).



All the Milwaukee boys could carpool together.


j.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 3, 2007)

Buzz,

socpsychguy is having some internet connection issues.  Please add him to my morning game: slot 2, Mt. McCracken (A).

Thanks.


Kent


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 3, 2007)

Jaws said:
			
		

> All the Milwaukee boys could carpool together.
> 
> 
> j.



 A definite possibility.  As long as the "cat crap brownies" don't take up too much room.  

 I think you even know where I live.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi, I'll take Dr. Methuselah and the Airship of Terror (Slot 1 Game 5) and The Distraction (Slot 2 Game 2).

Wohoo!


rv


----------



## dalkai (Jun 3, 2007)

hey buzz

please sign me up for slot 1, game five, and slot 2, game 3

thanks!


----------



## Monte At Home (Jun 3, 2007)

Jaws said:
			
		

> All the Milwaukee boys could carpool together.
> 
> 
> j.




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Yort (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Buzz,

Sign me up for Slot 1, Game 5, Spirit of the Century. Very interested in the system and anything with pulp gets my attention. Except orange juice, that's just wrong.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 3, 2007)

Star Wars in the morning, please, Buzz.


Oh...  And I'll be there for breakfast, too.


----------



## Thorindale (Jun 3, 2007)

Right now,please sign me up for *Famine in Far-Go*

Thanks


----------



## reidmcc (Jun 3, 2007)

*Sign up*

Please sign myself (Reid McCamish) and Annamarie Fadorsen up for:

Game 5: Dr. Methuselah and the Airship of Terror
and
Game 6: Primitive

Thanks!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 3, 2007)

Monte At Home said:
			
		

> Sign me (. . .)





Welcome, but no Sue?


----------



## dmdm24 (Jun 3, 2007)

Please sign me up for:

Slot #1 Game 6

Slot #2 Game 7

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Tekkmage (Jun 3, 2007)

Please sign me up for:

Slot #1 Game 6

Slot #2 Game 7

Thanks


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2007)

Added signups for Jaws, Monte At Home, Barendd Nobeard, Trevalon Moonleirion, Vyvyan Basterd & Laurie, waterdhavian, FCWesel, sw3333, Tofu_Master, Painfully, petenik, Mark CMG, rowport, Nev the Deranged, rvalle, dalkai, Yort, Pbartender, Thorindale, reidmcc & Annamarie Fadorsen, dmdm24, and Tekkmage.


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2007)

Yort said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Slot 1, Game 5, Spirit of the Century.





			
				reidmcc said:
			
		

> Please sign myself (Reid McCamish) and Annamarie Fadorsen up for:
> 
> Game 5: Dr. Methuselah and the Airship of Terror



Sorry, guys. Looks like my event filled up before your posts.  :\


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> dang, Buzz, where did you get the cavedude art? that's perfect!



Google image search, baby.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 3, 2007)

Opps, I copied and pasted the wrong game... can I please be put in Famine in Far-Go instead of The Distraction. 

Sorry!

rv


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Opps, I copied and pasted the wrong game... can I please be put in Famine in Far-Go instead of The Distraction.
> 
> Sorry!
> 
> rv



No sweat. Fixed!


----------



## Redwind (Jun 3, 2007)

Sign me up for S1 G8 if its still available.


----------



## Redwind (Jun 3, 2007)

Oops, S1 G6


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2007)

Redwind said:
			
		

> Oops, S1 G6



Done!


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I'd like S2 G6, thanks.


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2007)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I'd like S2 G6, thanks.



Done!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 3, 2007)

Woah, I'm away from my computer for a bit things go crazy!!!

Sign me up for game 2 in slot 1, please.  Gotta strike Kent first before he gets me in the second slot...


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Woah, I'm away from my computer for a bit things go crazy!!!
> 
> Sign me up for game 2 in slot 1, please.  Gotta strike Kent first before he gets me in the second slot...



Done!


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2007)

Three events are full and we're only about 16 hours into sign-up. BOOYAH!


----------



## Braunusvald (Jun 3, 2007)

*Hi Gents*

I would to sign up for S1 G3 if thats not filled yet


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2007)

Braunusvald said:
			
		

> I would to sign up for S1 G3 if thats not filled yet



Not yet. Done!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 3, 2007)

YOWZA.

I looked this morning and said "Hey, I've got players already. Cool. My, Buzz's SotC game seems popular. But what do I wanna play in the afternoon? I'll come back later and see where things lie."

Where do they lie? Three events FILLED and many of the rest _mostly_ filled, whoa! And the thread's not even a day old yet?! W00t. or Booyah. Summat like that.

Anyway, Buzz, if you'd be so kind as to sign me up for Yort's CoC event, Slot 2, Game 7, that'd be awwwwesome. Yeah, I played Call of Cthulhu last GD, too, but I just didn't lose *nearly* enough sanity. I just died too quick. Let's try it again! Yort says there's potentially multiple characters per player, more chances to screw up correctly! *g*


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 3, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd, Laurie, Tofu_Master:

Welcome to the Roadhouse!

The 13 characters are already done, but if anyone desires to play a certain "type" of hunter/character, feel free to drop suggestions and I'll see what I have that's closest.
Vyvyan, Laurie, I've got a "matched" hunter set (related), would the two of you be interested in that, or prefer not to play characters that relate to one another in daily life?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 3, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Sign me up for game 2 in slot 1, please.  Gotta strike Kent first before he gets me in the second slot...




I'm not worried.  I've got the power of the world  ship Synnibarr to protect me.  And, I drink my milk in a dirty glass with a broken straw....or something like that.


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Anyway, Buzz, if you'd be so kind as to sign me up for Yort's CoC event, Slot 2, Game 7, that'd be awwwwesome. Yeah, I played Call of Cthulhu last GD, too, but I just didn't lose *nearly* enough sanity. I just died too quick. Let's try it again! Yort says there's potentially multiple characters per player, more chances to screw up correctly! *g*



Done!


----------



## Shadowbane2 (Jun 4, 2007)

sign me up for the following:

Slot 0: Breakfast
Slot 1: Festival of Murder
Slot 2: I only have eyes for you...(etc.)

...Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

Shadowbane2 said:
			
		

> sign me up for the following:
> 
> Slot 0: Breakfast
> Slot 1: Festival of Murder
> ...



Done!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 4, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Vyvyan Basterd, Laurie, Tofu_Master:
> 
> Welcome to the Roadhouse!
> 
> ...




I'd be interested in a character like Bobby. Playing a wise old redneck hunter I could channel some Harvey Kietel.   

Laurie normally likes to play female PCs but has no strong preference otherwise.

Playing related characters could be fun.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 4, 2007)

Buzz,

Don't know if you're trying to get an accurate count for breakfast- you missed me and Laurie.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 4, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in a character like Bobby. Playing a wise old redneck hunter I could channel some Harvey Kietel.




Meh, Harvey Keitel, Jim Beaver, 'sall good.

Let's just say Bobby is neither a Winchester nor is he Ellen, so...   

Would Laurie like to play Mary Sue Jo? (I said _Ellen_ wasn't a PC, not ALL Harvelles along with all Winchesters, heh.) There are... *counts* ..umm, 6 or 7 female PCs, depending on whether or not I make the ex-cop available in both genders. (The character goes by initials, so it's not like the name matters...) So, a female PC is *not* a problem, if she has any other input/preferences, just let me know. Or if you don't want Bobby after all, the paired team is certainly available.

(I'm actually planning a whole character selection procedure, but if people give me input now, then hey, that bit will go faster/smoother when the time comes, yay.)


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> 
> Don't know if you're trying to get an accurate count for breakfast- you missed me and Laurie.



Whoops! Sorry, VB. Must've got lost in the initial onslaught.  Added.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 4, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Meh, Harvey Keitel, Jim Beaver, 'sall good.
> 
> Let's just say Bobby is neither a Winchester nor is he Ellen, so...




Should clarify: While Jim Beaver is definately awesome as Bobby, I could easily picture Harvey in the role.



			
				Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Would Laurie like to play Mary Sue Jo? (I said _Ellen_ wasn't a PC, not ALL Harvelles along with all Winchesters, heh.) There are... *counts* ..umm, 6 or 7 female PCs, depending on whether or not I make the ex-cop available in both genders. (The character goes by initials, so it's not like the name matters...) So, a female PS is *not* a problem, if she has any other input/preferences, just let me know. Or if you don't want Bobby after all, the paired team is certainly available.
> 
> (I'm actually planning a whole character selection procedure, but if people give me input now, then hey, that bit will go faster/smoother when the time comes, yay.)




She loves the idea of playing Jo. And I'll snag Bobby now if you're alright with that.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 4, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Should clarify: While Jim Beaver is definately awesome as Bobby, I could easily picture Harvey in the role.
> ...
> She loves the idea of playing Jo. And I'll snag Bobby now if you're alright with that.





Heee, I knew what you meant. And if you two want to play Bobby & Jo, I have no issues with it. When GameDay comes I'll ask if anyone is interested in Bobby and Jo, and if anyone ELSE says yes y'all may have to Rock, Paper, Scissors or something, but since you two spoke up first, I'll certainly be leaning in your favor. (Basically, any second-comers would have to give me a darn good reason to choose them over you. Or bribe me handily, whatever works.   )


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh, and Buzz?

*AWESOME* move with the SPN pic instead of the WitchCraft book. I love 'em both, but the DVD image looks _way_ cooler! Thanks, I was *not* expecting that! Made my day.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 4, 2007)

Shadowbane2 said:
			
		

> Slot 1: Festival of Murder





Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jade Fire (Jun 4, 2007)

I am interested in signing up for the following events;

1) Game 4: "S.O.S. Winchesters," Unisystem/Witchcraft, Ninjacat (AM)
    and
2) Game 5: "Aces & Eights", Aces & Eights, thalmin (PM)


----------



## pvt. patterson (Jun 4, 2007)

thank you buzz... and hope you don't mind me trying to recruit people for GameDay!!!! WOOTNESS!

Jay, and Will: Slot 1 Game 3 and slot 2 Game 3.
Josh and Chino: Slot 1 Game 4 and Slot 2 Game 7
Me: slot 1 game 1 and Slot 2 Game 6


----------



## Yort (Jun 4, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Sorry, guys. Looks like my event filled up before your posts.  :\




Fine, I suppose those 'early birds' get the 'worm'. Stupid worm, getting up early, not even giving those sleepy birds a chance.

Anyways, lets give Slot 1 Game 3 a try. I can't say I like the looks of that 'other' group of adventurers, and may just have to beat them to the punch. Or merely beat them. Either way.


----------



## socpsychguy (Jun 4, 2007)

*Signup!*

Ah, the internet, I love you when you work, hate you when you don't.  


Please sign me up for:

Game 3: Ghostbusters III: Revenge of Dr. Janosz Poha in Slot 2


Thanks!

socpsychguy


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 4, 2007)

pvt. patterson said:
			
		

> Me: slot 1 game 1





I hope you will bring all of your sleuthing abilities to the table.


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Oh, and Buzz?
> 
> *AWESOME* move with the SPN pic instead of the WitchCraft book. I love 'em both, but the DVD image looks _way_ cooler! Thanks, I was *not* expecting that! Made my day.



No sweat. Pbartender's use of the GW2 cover inspired me to use images other than just the game book covers.

That said, if anyone would like me to use a different image for their event, please just say so.


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

Jade Fire said:
			
		

> I am interested in signing up for the following events;
> 
> 1) Game 4: "S.O.S. Winchesters," Unisystem/Witchcraft, Ninjacat (AM)
> and
> 2) Game 5: "Aces & Eights", Aces & Eights, thalmin (PM)



Done!


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

pvt. patterson said:
			
		

> thank you buzz... and hope you don't mind me trying to recruit people for GameDay!!!! WOOTNESS!
> 
> Jay, and Will: Slot 1 Game 3 and slot 2 Game 3.
> Josh and Chino: Slot 1 Game 4 and Slot 2 Game 7
> Me: slot 1 game 1 and Slot 2 Game 6



Nice work! Though if they don't show up, I'll be forced to make you roll on the 1st edition _Gamma World_ artifact use chart. MUHAHAHA!

Done.


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

Yort said:
			
		

> Anyways, lets give Slot 1 Game 3 a try. I can't say I like the looks of that 'other' group of adventurers, and may just have to beat them to the punch. Or merely beat them. Either way.



Done!


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

socpsychguy said:
			
		

> Please sign me up for:
> 
> Game 3: Ghostbusters III: Revenge of Dr. Janosz Poha in Slot 2



Done!


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow! That's _four_ more events to fill up already. This may very well be a new record. RAWK AHN!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 4, 2007)

Let's see. Things are filling up quick. 

Cthulhu, and if that somehow got filled up, then gimme Gamma World.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 4, 2007)

HOLY SIGNUPS BATMAN!

Wow. Okay. That really did fill things up.  I guess my post above stands.  If someone drops out of cthulhu in the next few days, i'd like to switch over to that, if that's allowed, but i don't want to do a whole lot of last minute switching, so unless it's soon-like, keep me where I am.


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> ...then gimme Gamma World.



Done!

Over half of our events are now full-up! We'll see if it lasts.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 4, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done!
> 
> Over half of our events are now full-up! We'll see if it lasts.




I had half my event full until rvalle went AWOL. That coward!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 4, 2007)

Shadowbane2 is twice as cool a name as Shadowbane, so I am counting my table as over half full.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 4, 2007)

SInce I am pretty busy right now, and I may be so through the month, I will not sign up for any events.   However, if I can make it as a walk in, I will try to make breakfast --- and bring something for people to eat at Games Plus.

Good line up of events.  I hope I can see you all on June 30th.


----------



## Nazriel (Jun 4, 2007)

Buzz,

I'd like to sign up for Slot 2, Game 5: Aces & Eights, please.


----------



## Sharraunna (Jun 4, 2007)

Aces and Eights for me as well, please.


----------



## GreatLemur (Jun 4, 2007)

Man, I always notice these sign-up threads too late.  But, a_ha!_, there's space left in the Black Company game!  Awesome!  Okay, I'm throwing my name in for afternoon game #4: "The Distraction".  I've been wanting to try Black Company d20 for a while, now.


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> 
> I'd like to sign up for Slot 2, Game 5: Aces & Eights, please.



Done!



			
				Sharraunna said:
			
		

> Aces and Eights for me as well, please.



Done! And another event fills up...



			
				GreatLemur said:
			
		

> Man, I always notice these sign-up threads too late. But, aha!, there's space left in the Black Company game! Awesome! Okay, I'm throwing my name in for afternoon game #4: "The Distraction". I've been wanting to try Black Company d20 for a while, now.



Done!

GreatLemur, are you on the Gameday mailing list? If not, send me your email address. I'm buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]com.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 4, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I'm buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]com.




Need a .buz domain so you can be buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]buz


----------



## thalmin (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey buzz, wanna add another game or 2 in the am and another in the pm? The store can handle it, and it looks like the scheduled games are pretty full, with nearly 4 weeks yet to go!


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Need a .buz domain so you can be buzz[at]buzzmo[dot]buz



That would so rule.



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> Hey buzz, wanna add another game or 2 in the am and another in the pm? The store can handle it, and it looks like the scheduled games are pretty full, with nearly 4 weeks yet to go!



Sounds good to me; volunteers are welcome! I just hope our current remaining events fill up as well.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 4, 2007)

Hm. I notice people are making character requests.

I recently threw together some random characters for some examples for a game I'm designing, one of whom was Alfred Percival Worthington, Pulp Alchemist! He has a backpack that is basically a complicated array of cylinders, tubes, and valves, all connected through a hose to a super-soaker like device with a bunch of dials and knobs on it, so he can mix and spray on the fly. Would such a character be suitable for a SotC game?

I realize you probably have pregens for this *particular* SotC game, Buzz, but this seemed as good a place to ask as any.

I can't believe my game is full already. I was thinking today that I might have to cancel for lack of interest, but apparently I was dead wrong. Me being wrong is not unusual, but for once it's a good thing.

Now I just have to not suck ^_^


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Would such a character be suitable for a SotC game?
> 
> I realize you probably have pregens for this *particular* SotC game, Buzz, but this seemed as good a place to ask as any.



I do have the pregens done already, but if you want to shoot him my way, you're more than welcome.



			
				Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Now I just have to not suck ^_^



Never fear! Thou shalt bring teh aw3s0m3!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 5, 2007)

Holy Freakin' COW!

9 out of 13 games filled in less than three days!? That is CRAZY.

And totally awesome, too. Boo-Yah!

Buzz, I've got 13 pre-gen characters and the scenario will pretty much require cooperative role-play, so I'm comfy expanding my game to seven or even eight players if needed. (I know of four regular attendees who don't have an AM slot filled yet...)


Jade Fire, Josh, and Chino:

Welcome to the Roadhouse!

The 13 characters are already done and two spoken for, but if anyone desires to play a certain "type" of hunter/character, feel free to drop suggestions and I'll see what I have that's closest. and how many freakin' "Josh"s do we HAVE, anyway? 5? 6? More? Yeesh. ;D


----------



## gperez1234 (Jun 5, 2007)

please sign me up for game 4 slot 2 the destraction. thanks, george


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey NINJACAT, I just saw that the 1st season of SUPERNATURAL is on sale at AMAZON for 51% off.

Supernatural DVDs


----------



## buzz (Jun 5, 2007)

gperez1234 said:
			
		

> please sign me up for game 4 slot 2 the destraction. thanks, george



Done! Welcome back, G.


----------



## buzz (Jun 5, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Buzz, I've got 13 pre-gen characters and the scenario will pretty much require cooperative role-play, so I'm comfy expanding my game to seven or even eight players if needed. (I know of four regular attendees who don't have an AM slot filled yet...)



Thanks, N-cat. If anything, keeping those spots available for possible walk-ins is probably a good idea.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Jun 5, 2007)

Buzz, put me in for the last seat of Sqwonk's Mt. McCraken (Slot 1, Game 2 B) please. Thanks


----------



## buzz (Jun 5, 2007)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Buzz, put me in for the last seat of Sqwonk's Mt. McCraken (Slot 1, Game 2 B) please. Thanks



Diggity-done, Sir B.

...and another event fills up! So much for needing to advertise.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, I'd just like to say that it will be an honor to serve King Xomat and that those ruffians from North Ablet will not beat us to the hammer.

Yes, that's right, I'm starting the trash talk a month in advance...

(Hey Kent, I got dibs on the master chef, and what do you mean, there's no master chef???)


----------



## Diremede (Jun 5, 2007)

Sign me up for Slot 2 Game 4


----------



## Sir Brennen (Jun 5, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Well, I'd just like to say that it will be an honor to serve King Xomat and that those ruffians from North Ablet will not beat us to the hammer.



Bah! We don't have to beat you to the hammer; we just need to beat you. Severely. Easier when you've dealt with the spike traps, giant rolling boulder and unspeakable evil for us already.

Bring it on, Bullet-boy!!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 5, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey NINJACAT, I just saw that the 1st season of SUPERNATURAL is on sale at AMAZON for 51% off.




Hee, yeah, like I *DON'T* already own it. *g* Heck, I've got the second season on pre-order!

On the other hand, if anybody wants a crash course for cheap, there you go. (Heck, anybody who doesn't own it already, BUY IT! Extremely well done show; you won't regret it.)

Thanks, FC!


----------



## buzz (Jun 5, 2007)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Slot 2 Game 4



Done!


----------



## micky hardcase (Jun 5, 2007)

*sign us up*

please sign up me and my son mitch  game 1 slot 1
thanks
mike


----------



## buzz (Jun 5, 2007)

micky hardcase said:
			
		

> please sign up me and my son mitch  game 1 slot 1
> thanks
> mike



Done!

"Hardcase & Son" would be the best detective TV show, like, ever.


----------



## bigznak (Jun 6, 2007)

Buzz sign me up for Slot 1 - Game 1 A festival of Murder and Slot 2 - Game 4 The distraction Black company d20.  Dang I don't check my email for a couple days and Wham!!! most of the slots are filled.  It doesn't matter the two games I picked look awesome.  Thanks, bigznak.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 6, 2007)

micky hardcase said:
			
		

> please sign up me and my son mitch  game 1 slot 1
> thanks
> mike




Welcome to you both!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 6, 2007)

bigznak said:
			
		

> Buzz sign me up for Slot 1 - Game 1 A festival of Murder





Welcome to you!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 6, 2007)

Alright, Sir Brennen's taunt has frightened me out of the morning game...(just kidding)

So I think I'll run a game instead!

Buzz, can you add this to the morning slot and pull me from Mr. Nobeard's table...

*Dude, Where's My Spellbook?*
D&D 3.5
TracerBullet42
[bq][imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/phb.jpg[/imager]
5th level characters will be provided

It was a seemingly quiet day.  You were minding your own business at The Tonga Room, trying to have a drink when trouble busted in.

Now you find yourself with a strange group of companions trying to figure out just what the heck is going on.  No doubt that snooty nobleman from out of town is involved...

(Yes, this description is a little vague, but I promise it will be good fun!)

Join in for some good ol' D&D action for six 5th level characters.  Some simple house rules will be applied.  No experience necessary.  Just bring some dice and an imagination.[/bq]
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## buzz (Jun 6, 2007)

bigznak said:
			
		

> Buzz sign me up for Slot 1 - Game 1 A festival of Murder and Slot 2 - Game 4 The distraction Black company d20.  Dang I don't check my email for a couple days and Wham!!! most of the slots are filled.  It doesn't matter the two games I picked look awesome.  Thanks, bigznak.



Done!


----------



## buzz (Jun 6, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Alright, Sir Brennen's taunt has frightened me out of the morning game...(just kidding)
> 
> So I think I'll run a game instead!
> 
> Buzz, can you add this to the morning slot and pull me from Mr. Nobeard's table...



Done! Your efforts are much appreciated, TB.   

That opens up a spot in Barendd's event, and makes our morning slot even more chock full o' nougaty D&D goodness.


----------



## buzz (Jun 6, 2007)

I totally had a dream last night that I was on a field trip (go figure) that had Gameday as its ultimate destination, but then we all stopped for breakfast at a Chinese place, and it took so long that I didn't make it to Gameday until 11:46am! I remember both profusely apologizing to thalmin and totally chewing out the teacher in charge of the field trip. And I was so bummed that I prepped SotC for nothing!

It felt good to wake up.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 6, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I totally had a dream last night that I was on a field trip (go figure) that had Gameday as its ultimate destination, but then we all stopped for breakfast at a Chinese place, and it took so long that I didn't make it to Gameday until 11:46am! I remember both profusely apologizing to thalmin and totally chewing out the teacher in charge of the field trip. And I was so bummed that I prepped SotC for nothing!
> 
> It felt good to wake up.



So which was the worst?

You were still in school.
You had a Chinese breakfast.
You apologized to me.
You missed the morning slot.
You prepped for nothing.
You woke up.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 6, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> So which was the worst?
> 
> You had a Chinese breakfast.




I don't know. Ham Egg Foo Young was one of my favorite Sunday morning breakfasts after a long night of Saturday gaming.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 6, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I totally had a dream last night...




Two words for you.

*Ther-apy.*​


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 6, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> I don't know. Ham Egg Foo Young was one of my favorite Sunday morning breakfasts after a long night of Saturday gaming.




Cold Pot Stickers and cold Lo Mein are two of my favorite breakfasts.


----------



## buzz (Jun 6, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> You missed the morning slot.



That was the worst. All that prep for nothing, and the idea of leaving my players hangin'.

As for therapy, duly noted. At least my psychosis shows that I care.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 6, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Alright, Sir Brennen's taunt has frightened me out of the morning game...(just kidding)
> 
> So I think I'll run a game instead!
> 
> ...




Doh... gasp... must... resist the lure of the Tonga Room!



rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 6, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Doh... gasp... must... resist the lure of the Tonga Room!
> 
> 
> 
> rv



hehehe...  This adventure doesn't involve Wilimac.  This will actually be happening while that group is out burning down someone's house, as I recall...

Meanwhile, back at The Tonga Room...


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 6, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I totally had a dream last night that I was on a field trip (go figure) that had Gameday as its ultimate destination, but then we all stopped for breakfast at a Chinese place, and it took so long that I didn't make it to Gameday until 11:46am! I remember both profusely apologizing to thalmin and totally chewing out the teacher in charge of the field trip. And I was so bummed that I prepped SotC for nothing!
> 
> It felt good to wake up.





Better than that other dream about a snake in a vest rolling a giant donut.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 7, 2007)

Mark, did your comment knock us off the net or what?


----------



## fadedgray (Jun 7, 2007)

*Sign me up*

Sign me up for game 2 in slot 1
or if that's full
sign me up for game 7 in slot 1


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a weird request. A customer of mine heard about Game Day on the HinterWelt forums and would like to sign up but does not wish to register at EnWorld. Can I post for him?

If so, James Skach would like to sign up for the Roma Imperious event, Slot 2 Game 1.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Feanor Liberius (Jun 7, 2007)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> I have a weird request. A customer of mine heard about Game Day on the HinterWelt forums and would like to sign up but does not wish to register at EnWorld. Can I post for him?
> 
> If so, James Skach would like to sign up for the Roma Imperious event, Slot 2 Game 1.
> 
> ...



To make it stranger, I signed up!

Could I be registered, please for Slot 2, Game 1 (Bill's game) as well as Slot 1 Game 2 (Expedition to Mt. McCraken (A))?

Much appreciated.


----------



## buzz (Jun 7, 2007)

fadedgray said:
			
		

> Sign me up for game 2 in slot 1



Done! Welcome to Gameday, fadedgray.


----------



## buzz (Jun 7, 2007)

James J. Skach said:
			
		

> Could I be registered, please for Slot 2, Game 1 (Bill's game)...



Done! Welcome to ENWorld and welcome to Gameday, James.



			
				James J. Skach said:
			
		

> ...as well as Slot 1 Game 2 (Expedition to Mt. McCraken (A))?



Unfortunately, fadedgray beat you to it.  Still, we do have a D&D event with seats available in the morning: Game 7, "Dude, Where's My Spellbook?"


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 7, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, fadedgray beat you to it.  Still, we do have a D&D event with seats available in the morning: Game 7, "Dude, Where's My Spellbook?"



It's so lonely at my table...

That's it, if nobody signs up, the baby seal gets it!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 7, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> It's so lonely at my table...
> 
> That's it, if nobody signs up, the baby seal gets it!




Mmmmm, baby seal [drool]


----------



## buzz (Jun 7, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> That's it, if nobody signs up, the baby seal gets it!



Yup, if nobody signs up, the baby seal has to play with TracerBullet42.

PETA's gonna be pissed.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 7, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Yup, if nobody signs up, the baby seal has to play with TracerBullet42.
> 
> PETA's gonna be pissed.




I would say you are right and that would be cruel... but I'm afraid of what he would do to Wilimac. After being turned into a Kobold what would he do that is worse?!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 7, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Mark, did your comment knock us off the net or what?





Weird.  That usually requires the dream about the bumpy road and the missing bicycle seat.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 8, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Well, I'd just like to say that it will be an honor to serve King Xomat and that those ruffians from North Ablet will not beat us to the hammer.
> 
> Yes, that's right, I'm starting the trash talk a month in advance...
> 
> (Hey Kent, I got dibs on the master chef, and what do you mean, there's no master chef???)







			
				Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Bah! We don't have to beat you to the hammer; we just need to beat you. Severely. Easier when you've dealt with the spike traps, giant rolling boulder and unspeakable evil for us already.
> 
> Bring it on, Bullet-boy!!







			
				TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Alright, Sir Brennen's taunt has frightened me out of the morning game...(just kidding)
> 
> So I think I'll run a game instead!
> 
> Buzz, can you add this to the morning slot and pull me from Mr. Nobeard's table...




So much for the trash talk from South Ablet....

Ya know, TB42, I played a game designer in your Ghostbusters game last time.  Maybe this time I'll play a game master--probably that guy who ran the LotR game at GenCon that you loved so much!   



P.S.  Oh, by the way, there *is* a master-chef in the Mt. McCracken game.  Too bad you can't play him now!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 8, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> So much for the trash talk from South Ablet....
> 
> Ya know, TB42, I played a game designer in your Ghostbusters game last time.  Maybe this time I'll play a game master--probably that guy who ran the LotR game at GenCon that you loved so much!
> 
> ...



I tried to link to that thread from RPGnet in which the tale of my "worst game ever" was told, but it appears that the forums there are down...too bad.  But if you want to play that dude, be my guest.  He'll probably be mercy killed by a dwarf who likes to stab people in the face...because dwarves do that.  (Thanks for drudging up pain, Kent.)

And sure, you may have _A _ master chef in your game...but not _THE _ master chef...right, rvalle?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hooray for google's cache!

Not sure if this link will really work, but you can check it here.

Or here's my initial post
[SBLOCK]







			
				me said:
			
		

> Next on my schedule was a good ol' Lord of the Rings game. I had played in a game last year in which the party was comprised completely of hobbits and was an absolute blast (except for that one loud guy at the table, but that's another story). I was very much looking forward to another journey in Middle Earth. I had no idea that I was about to play "The Worst Game Ever." I use capital letters because I believe that this should be the definitive "Worst Game Ever" to which all other bad games should be compared. Yeah, it was that bad. I'll choose my words carefully, so that you might experience my pain without having to physically endure it.
> 
> Again, the GM is late. Not as late as the first game, but still a good ten minutes late. When he does arrive, he ignores our table for a bit and apologizes profusely to the table next to us, for there is a full group of people waiting to play in a Star Trek game that his company is responsible for and will have no GM at all. When he eventually gets over to our table, he asks if any of us have brought our own characters. Nobody did. The GM is not pleased at this. He only has one copy of some sample PCs that he begrudgingly allows us to use. It is at this time that I would like to cite part of the official game description:
> 
> ...



[/SBLOCK]


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Or here's my initial post



Ah, I remember it well.

I think if you look up "Crappy GM" in the dictionary, you'll see this post as a citation.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 8, 2007)

Has anyone ever run an LOTR RPG slot at an Chicago gameday?  I do not recall one.


----------



## rvalle (Jun 8, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> And sure, you may have _A _ master chef in your game...but not _THE _ master chef...right, rvalle?




There is one and only one and we all know who that is.


And its not some snooty sister halfling either!


Hmmm...

'One Cake to rule them all, one Cake to bind them'
'One Cake to bring them all and....'

Can't quite get that to work. That would be pinapple upside down cake of course.

rv


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 8, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> There is one and only one and we all know who that is.
> 
> 
> And its not some snooty sister halfling either!
> ...



Quote completed. 

Bill


----------



## buzz (Jun 8, 2007)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> Quote completed.
> 
> Bill



That was almost Improved-Initiative-worthy.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 10, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever run an LOTR RPG slot at an Chicago gameday?  I do not recall one.





Buehler?


----------



## buzz (Jun 11, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Buehler?



Not since I've been attending, which is since VI or so.


----------



## buzz (Jun 11, 2007)

Just 19 more days!


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 11, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Just 19 more days!




Is it just me, or did we fill up games really fast this time around?


----------



## buzz (Jun 11, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or did we fill up games really fast this time around?



We filled up crazy fast. Hopefully TB42's morning and HinterWelt's afternoon games will fill up by Gameday as well.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 11, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> We filled up crazy fast. Hopefully TB42's morning and HinterWelt's afternoon games will fill up by Gameday as well.



Yeah, things aren't looking so good for that baby seal...


----------



## Nazriel (Jun 12, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Yeah, things aren't looking so good for that baby seal...




It's just a harmless little game of "Chicken" is all.

It's assumed that Tracer's pretty much going to be taken down hard if he does anything to that baby seal.  PETA doesn't make false threats when it concerns your kneecaps.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 12, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Not since I've been attending, which is since VI or so.





I was sure you had been coming to these longer than that.




			
				Nazriel said:
			
		

> It's just a harmless little game of "Chicken" is all.
> 
> It's assumed that Tracer's pretty much going to be taken down hard if he does anything to that baby seal.  PETA doesn't make false threats when it concerns your kneecaps.





And the self-serving part is that PETA has taken kneecaps off of the endangered list just so that they can hurt people without violating their own code.  Sad.


----------



## buzz (Jun 12, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I was sure you had been coming to these longer than that.



I think I was GM'ing, maybe organizing, since VIII. Not sure how long before that I started attending.

_Memories..._


----------



## buzz (Jun 13, 2007)

17 more days!


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi folks! I emailed Buzz two days ago and got the OK to run a new event in the afternoon, so here goes. 

Game 8: "Me and My Shadow Mark 4", *PARANOIA XP*, WJMacGuffin
Description: Research & Design has developed a new warbot that will revolutionize the war on Communists, mutants, and traitors. Your job? Guard the bot overnight until its official unveiling ceremony. This mission will be totally, completely, and utterly safe--but if the bot is harmed in any way, even just a dent, then you're deader than dead. Dead plus? Deadest? Double secret dead? We'll invent a new word to describe how dead you are. Oops, we mean how dead you 'might' be. You won't let the bot get hurt, right? 

PARANOIA is a darkly humorous game of terror, death, bureaucracies, mad scientists, death, mutants, dangerous weapons, insane robots, and death, which encourages players to lie, cheat, and backstab each other at every turn. Your character has 5 clones, meaning you can die five times and still play. And die you will, like drunk lemmings riding motorcycles in the rain towards the White Cliffs of Dover. Experienced or inexperienced, all are welcome! Pregenerated characters will be provided. 

----

Also, I'd love to sign up for Game 7 in the AM part, if nothing else then to save an innocent seal. Thanks, Buzz!

-- WJMacGuffin


----------



## Yort (Jun 14, 2007)

> PARANOIA is a darkly humorous game of terror, death, bureaucracies, mad scientists, death, mutants, dangerous weapons, insane robots, and death, which encourages players to lie, cheat, and backstab each other at every turn.




Wait, Paronoia and Cthulhu running at the same time?!? Lords above, there will be more death and madness then character creation in Synibar. JOY!


----------



## thalmin (Jun 14, 2007)

I got my copy of Aces & Eights a few days ago, store copies arrived today. I'm trying to read the rules and learn the game, so I still don't have details for the episode we will play, but the rules will be taught, and I will provide the characters. If my players have a preference for character type please let me know, I'll see what I can do. The rules cover just about anything in a standard western (prospector, indian, trail cook, Johnny Reb [they won the war, by the way] saloon keeper, dentist, lawman, gun salesman... you get the idea. No werewolves, aliens, ninjas, or giant insects.)
I'll give more info as I am able.


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2007)

WJMacGuffin said:
			
		

> Hi folks! I emailed Buzz two days ago and got the OK to run a new event in the afternoon, so here goes.
> 
> Game 8: "Me and My Shadow Mark 4", *PARANOIA XP*, WJMacGuffin



Added!



			
				WJMacGuffin said:
			
		

> Also, I'd love to sign up for Game 7 in the AM part, if nothing else then to save an innocent seal. Thanks, Buzz!



Done!


----------



## Jaws (Jun 14, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> If my players have a preference for character type please let me know, I'll see what I can do.



I'll watch some more Deadwood... actually, I don't care what I play. 


j.


----------



## Lifelike (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey there-

I'd "Dude where's my spellbook" and "Me and my shadow" if possible.

Thanks!

Lifelike


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 14, 2007)

WJMacGuffin said:
			
		

> Also, I'd love to sign up for Game 7 in the AM part, if nothing else then to save an innocent seal. Thanks, Buzz!





			
				Lifelike said:
			
		

> Hey there-
> 
> I'd "Dude where's my spellbook" and "Me and my shadow" if possible.
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard!

Now what do I do with this seal...?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 14, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Now what do I do with this seal...?




Pet it and love it and squeeze it and hug it and call it George.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 14, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Pet it and love it and squeeze it and hug it and call it George.


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2007)

Lifelike said:
			
		

> Hey there-
> 
> I'd "Dude where's my spellbook" and "Me and my shadow" if possible.



Done!


----------



## micky hardcase (Jun 14, 2007)

*change... please*

Would you please move Me and Mitch to "Dude where is my spellbook"  from slot 1 game 1.
thanks

Micky


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2007)

micky hardcase said:
			
		

> Would you please move Me and Mitch to "Dude where is my spellbook"  from slot 1 game 1.



Done!

That said... while event-jumping is not prohibited, it is strongly discouraged. Stay the course, people!

Anyway, "A Festival of Murder" now has two seats open!


----------



## rvalle (Jun 14, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done!
> 
> That said... while event-jumping is not prohibited, it is strongly discouraged. Stay the course, people!
> 
> Anyway, "A Festival of Murder" now has two seats open!




Yep... its why I'm not jumping into the 'Dude, where's my spell book game'. Well that and TB deserves a break from ... me!   

Plus I like the games I'm in.  I was SORELY tempted to jump into his Ghostbusters game as there was way too much laughing going on during his last one. If I have to listen to all that fun I might as well be part of it!   

Looking forward to GameDay!

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 14, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Yep... its why I'm not jumping into the 'Dude, where's my spell book game'. Well that and TB deserves a break from ... me!
> 
> Plus I like the games I'm in.  I was SORELY tempted to jump into his Ghostbusters game as there was way too much laughing going on during his last one. If I have to listen to all that fun I might as well be part of it!
> 
> ...



If I ever am in need of a publicist...you're the frontrunner, dude.


----------



## Diremede (Jun 15, 2007)

Sign me up for the morning game, Dude, Where's My Spellbook?


----------



## buzz (Jun 15, 2007)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Sign me up for the morning game, Dude, Where's My Spellbook?



Done!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 15, 2007)

Thread-jumpin'?  It's a mystery to me. 

. . . and there are two seats available to solve that mystery . . .


----------



## thalmin (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't think we will have too much trouble filling in most of the empty seats.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 15, 2007)

Diremede said:
			
		

> Sign me up for the morning game, Dude, Where's My Spellbook?



Hey hey!  Welcome back.  There'd better be no snowfall to drag you away this time!


----------



## rvalle (Jun 15, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hey hey!  Welcome back.  There'd better be no snowfall to drag you away this time!




No... it will be so hot he has to go and SPREAD ice to cool down the runways!


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 16, 2007)

Buzz,
I was not sure if you wanted me to respond via email or here. I will be bringing some Roma Imperious, Turris Lemurum and Squirrel Attack! (Game, shirts, dice and if we are very lucky the new and improved board game) for prize support.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## DLWesel (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sign Me Up*

Buzz - I got  new sign on (so please don't duplicate my email request).  I'd like to sign up for Tracerbullet's game in the morning.  Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Jun 16, 2007)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> Buzz,
> I was not sure if you wanted me to respond via email or here. I will be bringing some Roma Imperious, Turris Lemurum and Squirrel Attack! (Game, shirts, dice and if we are very lucky the new and improved board game) for prize support.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill



Replying here is fine. Thanks, Bill!


----------



## buzz (Jun 16, 2007)

DLWesel said:
			
		

> Buzz - I got  new sign on (so please don't duplicate my email request).  I'd like to sign up for Tracerbullet's game in the morning.  Thanks!



Done!

TB, your morning game is now full.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 16, 2007)

MC Escher said:
			
		

> I would like to walk across the ceiling of the room where Mark CMG is DMing.





Sorry.  I think the store has a policy against that.  Let us know if you want to play, though.


----------



## bigznak (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Buzz,

I would like to try the Paranoia game in the afternoon, so can I switch from the black company d20 to Paranoia???


----------



## buzz (Jun 17, 2007)

bigznak said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz,
> 
> I would like to try the Paranoia game in the afternoon, so can I switch from the black company d20 to Paranoia???



Done! There's now an open spot in the Black Company event.

Again, please do not abuse the switching thing, folks.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 17, 2007)

Hannibal Lechter said:
			
		

> Will eating be problematic?





Some people bring some donuts and such for the morning but we encourage people to use the selection of snacks that Games Plus offers.  They do not charge us for the space for the gameday and our presence displaces their usual crowd, so it is the least we can do.  They have bags of chips for thirty cents, candy bars for seventy-five cents, and some other things.  They also have two soda machines with a wide selection, so gamedayers are requested not to bring in outside beverages (though Games Plus doesn't make a fuss if you are returning from lunch with a drink that comes with a meal).  There are several lunch places within walking distance for the midday break but be sure to be back in time for the free prizes donated by the store, many publishers, and other gamedayers.


----------



## buzz (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks, Mark. I would have replied to ol' Hannibal, but he's on my ignore list.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 18, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mark. I would have replied to ol' Hannibal, but he's on my ignore list.






I remembered he gave you the _willies_ which, quite frankly, I thought to be out of line.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 18, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I remembered he gave you the _willies_ which, quite frankly, I thought to be out of line.



Is this thread going the way of the hivemind????


----------



## Diremede (Jun 19, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Hey hey!  Welcome back.  There'd better be no snowfall to drag you away this time!




Nope..... I have the WHOOOOOOOOLLLLLE day free!!  If they call me out for snow this time of year then we have some serious problems


----------



## rvalle (Jun 19, 2007)

It probably means someone is running Synabar.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 19, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> It probably means someone is running Synabar.



I believe that Kent has sworn that he'd run it at a gameday this year...and he's not running it this time...and there's only one left this year...

Rumor has it that he's got a few copies of the book so that there will be plenty for the whole table...


----------



## rvalle (Jun 19, 2007)

Isn't there a rule/law about letting too many of those books get that close together? We could warp the whole space-time thingy! 

Bears with lazer-beams for eyes!!!

rv


----------



## Reidzilla (Jun 19, 2007)

Nev,

I got the charcoal sticks and manilla paper for the Primitive event. Should be cool!


----------



## buzz (Jun 20, 2007)

Just 10 days to go, folks!


----------



## thalmin (Jun 20, 2007)

And we still have games with openings. buzz, maybe you could add that to the thread title.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 20, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> I believe that Kent has sworn that he'd run it at a gameday this year...and he's not running it this time...and there's only one left this year...
> 
> Rumor has it that he's got a few copies of the book so that there will be plenty for the whole table...




Now, where on the worldship Synnibarr Earth would I get multiple copies of Synnibarr, TB42?  I mean, surely no one would ever give it as a gift.  No one sane, anyway.

As for running it, yes.  I will be running Synnibarr--this gameday, during lunch, between the two slots.  It's such a fast game, after all, that seems like the best time.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 20, 2007)

rvalle said:
			
		

> Isn't there a rule/law about letting too many of those books get that close together? We could warp the whole space-time thingy!
> 
> Bears with lazer-beams for eyes!!!
> 
> rv




Every time I get one as a gift, I am leary of letting it touch my other books.

But, so far, my house hasn't exploded (just my brain).  Maybe it's the silver circle with the eldritch runes inscribed around the edge which prevents any major problems....


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 20, 2007)

TB42, here's your Synnibarr character from the ride home after last year's GenCon.  Wanna finish it up?

Name: ?

CON 21
STR 18
AGI 16
DEX 22
INT 10
WIS 10

Master Mutation: Invulnerability
Major Mutation: Thermal Kinetic

LP: 500


----------



## buzz (Jun 20, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> And we still have games with openings. buzz, maybe you could add that to the thread title.



Done! Good idea.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 20, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> TB42, here's your Synnibarr character from the ride home after last year's GenCon.  Wanna finish it up?
> 
> Name: ?
> 
> ...



Yes.  Yes I do.


----------



## GORAK (Jun 20, 2007)

So what is all the "BuZZ"    about??

 

Add me to the Breakfast lineup and Slot 2, Game 4- The Distraction for the afternoon game. 

I will leave myself open as an extra for the morning games since most are filled and chances are that somebody won't make it anyway.
Thanks,
*Gorak   *


----------



## buzz (Jun 20, 2007)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Add me to the Breakfast lineup and Slot 2, Game 4- The Distraction for the afternoon game.



Done!



			
				GORAK said:
			
		

> I will leave myself open as an extra for the morning games since most are filled and chances are that somebody won't make it anyway.



The management makes no promises!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 20, 2007)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Nev,
> 
> I got the charcoal sticks and manilla paper for the Primitive event. Should be cool!




Neat! Thanks.

Just out of curiosity, is Sqwonk (the user) named after Sqwonk (the dragon)? I just heard one of the Escape Pod episodes... it appears he's going to be an apprentice wizard...


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 21, 2007)

*9*


----------



## buzz (Jun 21, 2007)

Eww.


----------



## Sqwonk (Jun 21, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Neat! Thanks.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is Sqwonk (the user) named after Sqwonk (the dragon)? I just heard one of the Escape Pod episodes... it appears he's going to be an apprentice wizard...




Nope it comes from an old Genesis song.
Also, squonk is a legendary creature: a very ugly creature, and it knows this. Its skin is ill-fitting, and covered with warts and other blemishes, therefore the squonk hides from being seen, and spends much of its time weeping sorrowfully over its own ugliness.
i.e. "feeling sqwonky"


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey!  It looks like something I'd like to play in opened up!  Sign me up for "A Festival of Murder" please!


----------



## buzz (Jun 21, 2007)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Hey!  It looks like something I'd like to play in opened up!  Sign me up for "A Festival of Murder" please!



Done!


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 21, 2007)

Sign me up for Slot 1, Game 1: "A Festival of Murder!"


----------



## buzz (Jun 21, 2007)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Slot 1, Game 1: "A Festival of Murder!"



Done!

Mark, your event is full again. We officially have no open seats in the morning, even with a seven event roster. Unprecedented!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 21, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Unprecedented!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 21, 2007)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Nope it comes from an old Genesis song.
> Also, squonk is a legendary creature: a very ugly creature, and it knows this. Its skin is ill-fitting, and covered with warts and other blemishes, therefore the squonk hides from being seen, and spends much of its time weeping sorrowfully over its own ugliness.
> i.e. "feeling sqwonky"




Um... gosh... I'm sorry?


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 21, 2007)

*Best Laid Lines of Demons and Men (characters)*

These are the player characters available for my Supernatural Unisystem event for GameDay XVIII. If you'd care to choose one ahead of time, leave a post with your choice on the GD18 sign-up thread. This can be done when you sign up for my event or in a later post; it doesn't matter to me. Character choice does NOT need to be made ahead of time; in fact, I will be considering all characters available until the actual event; any posts with choices just make it easier for me to assign characters when the time comes.

Keep in mind, these descriptions are how the characters appear in the Roadhouse. Many have secrets, things are not always what they seem, and appearances can be deceiving...

Arlo (Arlene), a burly biker, wanted by the Feds & an expert at hunting werewolves
Ash, a.k.a. "Dr. Badass", resident of the Roadhouse & a computer genius
Bobby Singer, of Singer's Salvage Yard, an expert on demons & the paranormal
Brian O'Boyle, a priest who lost his parish, he now hunts demons
Chris Booker, 23 year old junior hunter, raised by one parent to avenge the others death
Erin (Aaron) Booker, Chris' mother (father), her husband sacrificed himself to save her
Jess Martin, an Army Brat orphan with a mix of hunter-appropriate skills & abilities
Jo Harvelle, Ellen's daughter, determined to follow in her hunter father's footsteps
Jonas (Janelle) LeFleur, a New Orleans Voudon with a unique knowledge of ghosts
KC Carter, quietly driven by revenge, rumor has it KC used to be a cop, years ago
Leanne, a quiet, perceptive woman with uncanny instincts for the paranormal
Missouri Moseley, a psychic from the Winchester's hometown of Lawrence, Kansas
Rivertree, an Indian shaman with unique connections to the spirits of nature

Note that *FIVE* of these characters are from the show, heh. And six of them are available in both genders, if that ends up mattering.

See y'all come GameDay!


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 22, 2007)

Th Villa Bato where the Roma Imperious adventure will take place. Located just outside Eboracum.

For more info as it comes available visit HinterWelt's Game day page.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 22, 2007)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Nope it comes from an old Genesis song.
> Also, squonk is a legendary creature:





Just follow the trail of tears.   




			
				Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> Hey!  It looks like something I'd like to play in opened up!  Sign me up for "A Festival of Murder" please!







			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Slot 1, Game 1: "A Festival of Murder!"





Welcome aboard to both of you! 




			
				buzz said:
			
		

> Mark, your event is full again.





It's a fastivus miracle!   




			
				HinterWelt said:
			
		

> Th Villa Bato where the Roma Imperious adventure will take place. Located just outside Eboracum.
> 
> For more info as it comes available visit HinterWelt's Game day page.





Cool!  Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ninjacat, HinterWelt: I've added links to your informative posts to your event descriptions, FYI.


----------



## Ninjacat (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks, Buzz!


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Buzz.

Bill


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 22, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Ninjacat, HinterWelt: I've added links to your informative posts to your event descriptions, FYI.





You are indeed a fine fellow.


On another topic, I have only three of the Le Peep coupons which I would like to get into your hands before next Saturday, drop me an email with how best to arrange the such a thing, please.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 22, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> You are indeed a fine fellow.
> 
> 
> On another topic, I have only three of the Le Peep coupons which I would like to get into your hands before next Saturday, drop me an email with how best to arrange the such a thing, please.



On an unrelated note, it seems that the thread subscriptions are working again...

YAY!


----------



## Jaws (Jun 22, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> On an unrelated note, it seems that the thread subscriptions are working again...
> 
> YAY!



And here I thought I got banned...


j.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jun 24, 2007)

We're a week away, and I only have two people signed up for Paranoia? Could someone please lend me that baby seal ....


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 24, 2007)

WJMacGuffin said:
			
		

> We're a week away, and I only have two people signed up for Paranoia? Could someone please lend me that baby seal ....



Too late...

But on the plus side, it was delicious!


----------



## buzz (Jun 24, 2007)

WJMacGuffin said:
			
		

> We're a week away, and I only have two people signed up for Paranoia? Could someone please lend me that baby seal ....



There's always walk-ins, and the inevitable last-minute cancellations. You just wait.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 24, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> There's always walk-ins, and the inevitable last-minute cancellations. You just wait.





Wait until when?  The last minute?  Can't walk-ins sign up to be walk-ins in advance?  Can't we have an early-last-minute phase and get it out of the way?


----------



## buzz (Jun 24, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Wait until when?  The last minute?  Can't walk-ins sign up to be walk-ins in advance?  Can't we have an early-last-minute phase and get it out of the way?



Splunge!


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 24, 2007)

*Star Wars Characters*

Thought folks in my SW game might like to see the characters I am throwing together for my game. They are 4th level and I spent the better part of today getting them completed.


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Thought folks in my SW game might like to see the characters I am throwing together for my game. They are 4th level and I spent the better part of today getting them completed.



Nice! Where did you get the sheets? They fillable PDFs or something?


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 25, 2007)

I made the sheets in WORD, I use them and EXCEL to help speed up the process. Fill in the details and then just PDF'd them for ease of DL'ng them.


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 25, 2007)

Just to keep folks updated, I have three pregens done and three more in the works.

Titus Julius Silanus, Optio of the Third Cohort of the Legio IV Vitrix (39 K PDF)

Aulus Ancius Celer, Magus, (35 K PDF)

Cammius, Medicus, (32 K PDF)

As always, more info at  The HinterWelt Game Day Page.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> I made the sheets in WORD, I use them and EXCEL to help speed up the process. Fill in the details and then just PDF'd them for ease of DL'ng them.



Would you mind sending me copies of the Word and Excel files? I like 'em.


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2007)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> Just to keep folks updated, I have three pregens done and three more in the works.



Added to the event description. Nice formatting on those sheets!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 25, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Added to the event description. Nice formatting on those sheets!




Sure! Now I feel bad that mine are written in pencil.


----------



## HinterWelt (Jun 26, 2007)

The final three pregens are up. 

Llew the dragon hunter, Vingo the Red a druid, and Viritrix a barbarian auxiliary in the Legions. 

Stop on by and check the adventure out.


Thanks Buzz, and what makes them cooler is that they are generated on the fly in the CHARGen character generator, storage and update system on the HinterWelt site.


Thanks,
Bill


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2007)

HinterWelt said:
			
		

> The final three pregens are up.



Sweet! I've added a link to the info page to the event description.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 26, 2007)

Buzz, please add me (and my carpool which is currently three additional people) to breakfast.

Thanks.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 26, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Buzz, please add me (and my carpool which is currently three additional people) to breakfast.
> 
> Thanks.



Don't forget your badge...

(Hey Floyd, remember when Kent forgot his badge?)


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 26, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> Don't forget your badge...
> 
> (Hey Floyd, remember when Kent forgot his badge?)




Badge?  I don't need no stinkin' badge!


----------



## Sqwonk (Jun 26, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Buzz, please add me (and my carpool which is currently three additional people) to breakfast.
> 
> Thanks.




Holy Crap! We are going to go to breakfast?!?  What time are we leaving?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 26, 2007)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Holy Crap! We are going to go to breakfast?!?  What time are we leaving?



 Check your email, dude.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 26, 2007)

Uh, I thought I was already added to breakfast, but I'm not. So, um, add me. And stuff.


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Buzz, please add me (and my carpool which is currently three additional people) to breakfast.
> 
> Thanks.



Done!


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Uh, I thought I was already added to breakfast, but I'm not. So, um, add me. And stuff.



Done!


----------



## buzz (Jun 26, 2007)

Someone asked me off-thread how much more expensive Le Peep is than Little America.

FYI, the average entree at Le Peep is under $8. Just a coupla bucks more, and WAY better food.


----------



## bigznak (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Buzz,

Add me to breakfast also.  i forgot that...  See you guys on Saturday.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 27, 2007)

TracerBullet42 said:
			
		

> (Hey Floyd, remember when Kent forgot his badge?)




Good times. Good times.

Unless you're Kent.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Buzz, it's the Tuesday before GameDay...do we have the "drop-out pool" set-up?

Not that anyone is going to do that...


----------



## buzz (Jun 27, 2007)

bigznak said:
			
		

> Hey Buzz,
> 
> Add me to breakfast also.  i forgot that...  See you guys on Saturday.



Done!

Man, this'll be the biggest breakfast ever.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 27, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Done!
> 
> Man, this'll be the biggest breakfast ever.




Still got those three coupons (buy one breakfast, get one for $.99) but you need to get ahold of me to arrange getting them from me (or someone does).  It's unlikely I would make it to breakfast and would not be getting down that way early enough to drop them off for you that morning.


----------



## buzz (Jun 27, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Still got those three coupons (buy one breakfast, get one for $.99) but you need to get ahold of me to arrange getting them from me (or someone does).  It's unlikely I would make it to breakfast and would not be getting down that way early enough to drop them off for you that morning.



Mark, I could have sworn I emailed you off-thread last weekend about mailing them to me. However, I think I did so via ENWorld's email function, so maybe it didn't go through. 

It's probably too late at this point.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 27, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Mark, I could have sworn I emailed you off-thread last weekend about mailing them to me. However, I think I did so via ENWorld's email function, so maybe it didn't go through.
> 
> It's probably too late at this point.




Then cancel my game; I can't afford to go without the coupon!  That's $7 of gaming product I can't buy now.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 27, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> However, I think I did so via ENWorld's email function, so maybe it didn't go through.




I've noticed that the ENW thing pretty much never works for me. In fact, I had e-mailed Mark a few weeks ago about something through the ENW thing and he never replied, so its likley that it didn't, Buzz.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jun 27, 2007)

I didn't know we needed to signup for breakfast, although it makes sense once I actually think about it.   Buzz, if you would be so kind, please reserve a chair for me for some morning grub. Thank you!


----------



## thalmin (Jun 27, 2007)

Mark, drop them with me. I believe I will make it to breakfast this time.
buzz, please add me to the breakfast club.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 27, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Mark, drop them with me. I believe I will make it to breakfast this time.
> buzz, please add me to the breakfast club.




Well, well. Here we are. You have exactly eight hours and fifty-four minutes to think about why you're here. You may not talk, you will not move from these seats. Any questions?


----------



## Jaws (Jun 27, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Mark, drop them with me. I believe I will make it to breakfast this time.
> buzz, please add me to the *breakfast club*.



I call dibs on being 'Andy Clark.'


j.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 27, 2007)

I have received no emails from FC or Buzz.  Probably a board thing.  I'm sure I will see Curt before then, so that works well enough.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 27, 2007)

Pre-generated Characters for Famine in Far-Go.

And...

A True20 Cheat Sheet.


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2007)

WJMacGuffin said:
			
		

> I didn't know we needed to signup for breakfast, although it makes sense once I actually think about it.   Buzz, if you would be so kind, please reserve a chair for me for some morning grub. Thank you!





			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> buzz, please add me to the breakfast club.



Done and done!

Man, I hope they have enough seats!


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Pre-generated Characters for Famine in Far-Go.
> 
> And...
> 
> A True20 Cheat Sheet.



Added to your event description, Pb.

Nice sheets!


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Well, well. Here we are. You have exactly eight hours and fifty-four minutes to think about why you're here. You may not talk, you will not move from these seats. Any questions?



'Cept for the talkin', sounds pretty much like Gameday.


----------



## rowport (Jun 28, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Pre-generated Characters for Famine in Far-Go.
> 
> And...
> 
> A True20 Cheat Sheet.



Man, that is pretty cool, pb.  I have never played True20, nor even read the rules, but the system is intuitive enough as a d20 derivative that just looking at the character sheets I can see how it translates without even thinking hard about it.

I look forward to the game, dude!  Are those funky PC names straight from the original module?


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 28, 2007)

rowport said:
			
		

> Are those funky PC names straight from the original module?




Kind of...  The characters are all sixteen year olds about to undergo a rite of adulthood to get heir "Adult" names.  By the original module, the names of younger Far-Goers consists of a prefix that designates their birth order (which was generated randomly) and their parent's name (which was selected from my email Spam folder).  So, "Thri-Lants" is literally "third child of Lants"...  until he becomes an adult.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 28, 2007)

Sign me up for Slot 2 Game 1: Fly you Fools!


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2007)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Sign me up for Slot 2 Game 1: Fly you Fools!



Done!


----------



## Redwind (Jun 28, 2007)

Sign me up for S2 G8 please.  Chaos is a domain that I like to frequent allot.


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2007)

Redwind said:
			
		

> Sign me up for S2 G8 please.  Chaos is a domain that I like to frequent allot.



Done!


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 28, 2007)

Curt and I connected last night and he now holds the coups.


----------



## buzz (Jun 28, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Curt and I connected last night and he now holds the coups.



Coolio! I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 29, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Coolio! I appreciate your efforts.




I wish there were more but they seem to have stopped that special right after I began collecting them.. It's a shame because, as I recall, they had been available for many months.  But something is better than nothing.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 29, 2007)

Mother Pus Bucket!

Hard drive crash.  I've got a night and a half to recreate my conversion notes.

Fortunately, the pre-generated characters, the pdf of the original adventure and the conversion stats for the bad guys are untouched, so it could be worse.

Grrr.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 29, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Mother Pus Bucket!



Hey...you're not signed up for Ghostbusters...


----------



## buzz (Jun 29, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Mother Pus Bucket!
> 
> Hard drive crash.  I've got a night and a half to recreate my conversion notes.



Shizzle!   

:Gently pats my external back-up drive:

Godspeed, man!


----------



## buzz (Jun 29, 2007)

Those of you playing the PBartender's Gamma True20 event might want to grab a copy of the rules for free. Today only, GR is offering them as a free download as part of Free RPG Day.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 29, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Those of you playing the PBartender's Gamma True20 event might want to grab a copy of the rules for free. Today only, GR is offering them as a free download as part of Free RPG Day.





Everyone should grab those.  Very nice, indeed.


----------



## Sqwonk (Jun 29, 2007)

Could I barrow someone's Steel Sqwire spell/effect templates for my morning session?
I know Barendd has his own, but I don't.   

Looking foraward to tomorrow.  Of course I have a game/craft project to finish tonight.


----------



## Jaws (Jun 29, 2007)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Could I barrow someone's Steel Sqwire spell/effect templates for my morning session?
> I know Barendd has his own, but I don't.
> 
> Looking foraward to tomorrow.  Of course I have a game/craft project to finish tonight.



I'll be carpooling with ya, so I'll bring mine.


j.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 29, 2007)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Looking foraward to tomorrow.  Of course I have a game/craft project to finish tonight.




 Me, too.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 29, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> Shizzle!
> 
> :Gently pats my external back-up drive:
> 
> Godspeed, man!




All better...  At least as far as the adventure goes.   :\


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 29, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> All better...  At least as far as the adventure goes.   :\




Huge bummer, man.  At least you can feel good at knowing that you've at least reminded me to do a bunch of backing up, if not even more people who've read the thread.


----------



## buzz (Jun 29, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Huge bummer, man.  At least you can feel good at knowing that you've at least reminded me to do a bunch of backing up, if not even more people who've read the thread.



I did a backup right after reading Pb's original post.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 29, 2007)

It's all good.  Everything's printed out and ready to go...  Even one or two special props I've got for the adventure.    

It's actually the earliest I've ever been ready for a Gameday.


----------



## rowport (Jun 29, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> ...their parent's name (which was selected from my email Spam folder).  ...



And folks say that spam mail is bad.  Hah!  Why, just yesterday I bought viagra from a surely-very-reputable-dealer at a deep discount, and look forward to receiving my half of $6.0 million once the foreign bank clears my small loan of $5,000!  And tomorrow spam helps your Gamma World game!


----------



## Sqwonk (Jun 29, 2007)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> Could I barrow someone's Steel Sqwire spell/effect templates for my morning session?
> I know Barendd has his own, but I don't.
> 
> Looking foraward to tomorrow.  Of course I have a game/craft project to finish tonight.




Splendiforous!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 29, 2007)

Hm.. Game Day is tomorrow, isn't it... guess I better start preparing.


----------



## buzz (Jun 30, 2007)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Hm.. Game Day is tomorrow, isn't it... guess I better start preparing.



Now THAT'S the spirit!


----------



## Adareth (Jun 30, 2007)

*Too late to sign up for breakfast?*

Sorry for the lateness. . . is it too late to sign up two people for the breakfast tomorrow morning?  Taking a chance that you'll see this Buzz. . . . 

Pretty please?   

If you can please sign up me plus another person (doesn't have a sign in)--call him "dobe".

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Nazriel (Jun 30, 2007)

Adareth,

If memory serves correctly, Buzz has a track record of checking the thread all the way until just before he leaves for breakfast the morning of Gameday, so good chance he will see your addendum.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 30, 2007)

In just ten hours, South Ablet shall rule the gameday!


Well, my slot, anyway.


----------



## Adareth (Jun 30, 2007)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Adareth,
> 
> If memory serves correctly, Buzz has a track record of checking the thread all the way until just before he leaves for breakfast the morning of Gameday, so good chance he will see your addendum.





Thanks Nazriel. . . wasn't sure if I was even going to be able to make it until last minute.  But I WILL be there!


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 30, 2007)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> In just ten hours, South Ablet shall rule the gameday!




Good luck getting through the Cheddar Curtain. Don't for get your [best german accent]_papers_[/best german accent].


----------



## buzz (Jun 30, 2007)

Adareth said:
			
		

> Thanks Nazriel. . . wasn't sure if I was even going to be able to make it until last minute.  But I WILL be there!



I emailed you as well, Adareth. Showing up for breakfast is absolutely fine. Heck, when I called LePeep to tell them the reservation was now for 15 (17 with you two!), they were, dare I say, giddy.


----------



## buzz (Jun 30, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Good luck getting through the Cheddar Curtain.



Mmm. Cheddar.


----------



## William Ronald (Jun 30, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I emailed you as well, Adareth. Showing up for breakfast is absolutely fine. Heck, when I called LePeep to tell them the reservation was now for 15 (17 with you two!), they were, dare I say, giddy.





I plan to make it to LePeep as well.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 30, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I emailed you as well, Adareth. Showing up for breakfast is absolutely fine. Heck, when I called LePeep to tell them the reservation was now for 15 (17 with you two!), they were, dare I say, giddy.





Can anyone be giddy this early in the morning?


----------



## buzz (Jun 30, 2007)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Can anyone be giddy this early in the morning?



The LePeep staff are on the ball.

Okay, it was actually yesterday afternoon that I called. But still!


----------



## buzz (Jun 30, 2007)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I plan to make it to LePeep as well.



Excellent!

Okay, time for me to hit the road. See you all in just an hour or two!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh. My. Gawd.

I am SO not giddy. >.<


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 30, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> The LePeep staff are on the ball.
> 
> Okay, it was actually yesterday afternoon that I called. But still!





Perhaps you spoke to someone who was going to have the weekend off?


----------



## thalmin (Jun 30, 2007)

See ya soon.


----------



## FCWesel (Jun 30, 2007)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I plan to make it to LePeep as well.




Does Vince (Redwind) know about this resteraunt? It sounds like the place for him.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 30, 2007)

*Murder Mystery Solved!*




_News at Eleven . . ._


----------



## GreatLemur (Jun 30, 2007)

Dammit.  I ain't showing up.  Vyvyan's got an extra space in the Black Company game due to Metra's bad signage and my drastic stupidity.  Sorry, folks.  Hope somebody gets my space.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, first I'd like to thank the good people at Games Plus for stocking the bathroom with some good, quality toilet paper...

Second, a big SORRY to the people who signed up for my Ghostbusters game.  I was just feeling awful this afternoon and had to bail out.  (This ought to clue you in as to why I was so thankful for the aforementioned toilet paper.)  I hope you all were able to get into other games and had oodles of fun in the afternoon slot.

Third, thanks to my morning group of players.  You helped "Dude, Where's My Spellbook" become tons of fun.  Possibly the greatest use of a stench stone ever...power attacking with a pineapple..."Mom, Dad, can I get tusks?"

Good times...good times.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 1, 2007)

Many, many thanks to Games Plus, Curt, and Buzz for another fine gameday.  To the great players who managed to solve the mystery (I've decided not to give spoilers out as I do want to run it again soon) just under the wire.  And to Hinterwelt and the other players in the Roma game for much fun and excitement against all odds rolling like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## FCWesel (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks to those that played SW Saga.

Thanks to Troy for running Cthullu.



Chino, sorry I blew up your crotch.


----------



## Lifelike (Jul 1, 2007)

I really dug WJMacGuffin's paranoia game. Thanks for introducing me to a rad new system, good times were had by all!


----------



## HinterWelt (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, I want to tank Buzz, first off, for organizing it all and for such a smooth implementation. Thanks to Curt for hosting Gameday also. 

Many thanks go to Mark, Jim, Ronald, Kent, Mike and Wendy for making the Roma adventure a whole lot of fun to run. I hope everyone had as much fun as me.

Finally, a big sorry to everyone for showing up too late to drop my books in the prize pot. I distributed some to my Roma players but would have liked to give everyone the chance. Accursed 294!

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 1, 2007)

Wooooo, GameDay.

That was a hoot, as it always is.

Many Thanks to Buzz for organizing and Curt for hosting us. It is, also as always, appreciated.

TONS of thanks to my morning players, Jade_Fire, Natasha, Dustin, Nick, Josh, Chino, Laurie, and Vyvyan Basterd. You all pulled together magnificently and saved the freakin' world on little-to-no information, awesome all around. (Heck, come to think of it, other than forgetting the hospital part [oops] y'all did better than the Winchesters at the end of Season Two, heh.)
It was a blast to run, everybody got into their characters, and much fun was had. Booyah.

And thanks to Troy for running a great Cthulhu event, sanity loss and death all around. But hey, we killed the invisible eyeball wench, too, so that's sorta like a win, right? To my fellow players in that madness: Awesome, all around. We couldn't have been more inept, and by god, that made it great.

See Y'all Next Time!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 1, 2007)

Another great Gameday come and gone already.

Huge thanks to our gracious hosts--I left a large chunk of my last paycheck in your store. 

Big props to Buzz for organizing this MASSIVE gameday (what a turnout!).

Many thanks to all of the GMs, but especially barendd and sqwonk, and pbartender for two amazing events.  I'll never look at chickens, dancing, or _close wounds_ the same ever again.  Go South Abblet!

Thanks my fellow players in both events for making the gameday awesome!


And thanks to anyone that i've forgotten this late in the morning.  Can't wait for GD 18!!!


----------



## Sqwonk (Jul 1, 2007)

Ninjacat said:
			
		

> Wooooo, GameDay.
> 
> That was a hoot, as it always is.
> 
> Many Thanks to Buzz for organizing and Curt for hosting us. It is, also as always, appreciated.




A double woo woo from me   

North Ablet Roolz - South Ablet Droolz  !   That was a blast.  I have not laughed that hard in a long time.  


PS:  Monte, hope I didn't talk your ear off during the card ride.


----------



## rowport (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey, Gamedayers!  Thanks for another great one!  As always, Curt, your hospitality is very much appreciated.  And, Buzz, you showman extraordinaire, I think you outdid yourself this time-- the only way to top the attendance for the Fall GD would be to inverse time itself, so that folks sign up for events *BEFORE THEY ARE POSTED!*  Good luck with that.

Instead of singing extended praises for the fun events I played, I will instead pull out two pithy quotes that sum them up pretty well:

"Cool, OK, so I will Turn Undead... OH, CRAP!  I CAN'T!  I'm a Favored Soul."

"I will attempt to Facinate him by dancing the Chicken Dance."

(Both of the above come from our own esteemed Trevalon Moonleirion, whom I have gotten to know over so many GameDays that I keep forgetting his real name, and instead creating a nickname "Trev" from his screen name.  The Interweb is a funny thing.)

I was also encouraged to see my old-skool 1E D&D and Chill books *FLY OFF THE PRIZE TABLE!*  The old stuff is still the best, stuff, kids.  It warmed my heart to feel the love.  And, even better, I now have shelf space for new books.  

Lest I neglect to mention: *I GOT TO PLAY IN TWO GAMES WITH MONTE FRICKIN' COOK!*  Heh.  Nice guy!  (Monte, I resisted to strong urge to geek out too much-- but if you make a future GameDay I am bringing my copy of Arcana Evolved for you to autograph.  )


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jul 1, 2007)

Although it might be repetitive at this point, thanks to Buzz and the entire Games Plus staff for organizing, hosting, and generally making Game Day such a great time. This was my first, and I will be back next time. 

Thanks to TracerBullet for enduring what he endured to run a great game and to all my fellow players that morning, especially my parents. 

Thanks to all the suckers players in my Paranoia game. You died repeatedly, as was expected, but you all took it in stride and played a great game. I have not laughed that much--or was amazed as much--in a while. Thank you again. 

See y'all next time!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you Buzz and Curt.

Ninjacat - Laurie and I had a great time hunting demons with those other misfits.   
I call dibs on Bobby if you run another Supernatural event.

Thanks to all of my Black Company players for making a great session. Despite grievous wounds, the group suceeded in disrupting the raider supply chain. Fort Chance is saved from a massive barbeque thanks to the efforts of the suicide squad. Defying the orders of their insane captain, the ragtag group actually may live to see another mission with Stumpy the Zealot leading the charge toward the raging river...


----------



## bigznak (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Buzz, and Games Plus!!!!

What an awesome Games Day.  I had a great time in Dude, where's my spellbook, and Paranoia was a blast!  I DO NOTHING!!!!  That way I am safe.  Thanks again guys, I had a great time

See ya next time.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for everyone involved; I had a great time.

Thanks to Curt and Games Plus for hosting--a fantastic site for a gameday and wonderful hosts, as always.

Thanks to Buzz for organizing the shindig!

Thanks to the ten players from the various Ablets--Mt. McCracken was a lot of fun.  Props to "Absent Guy" (William, this became your name after you left), socpsychguy ("I coup de grace the giant for [rolls dice] 13 points of damage"), rowport ("I attack; that's a--I FORGOT TO POWER ATTACK!  ARRRRRGHHHH!"), Monte_at_home ("I tell the group that the [raise dead item] only works on me"), and Trev (DM: "It's the top of the round; Trev, you're  up" / Trev: "Close Wounds.  Sound Lance."), all from South Ablet.  From the North Ablet side, props to Jay (speed: 90; speed: 60; speed 30; speed 60....), Wendy ("Calcium?  Halcyon?"), Dan ("I'm at neg 9"), Joe (insert memorable event/quotation here), and Christine ("I pour the potion down his throat").

I'm not sure what happened, but as Monte put it, South Ablet snatched defeat from the jaws of victory.  We'll get you next time, North Ablet!!  (For sure--I promised North Ablet I would cheat next time to guarantee a win; does South Abelt have a counter bribe?)


Thanks to Hinterwelt for a fun game in the afternoon.  Everyone did a great job slaying the dragon, except for my character, Llew Dragonslayer.  But that's o.k., he's actually a deity, right?     When the adventure continues, Wendy and I will use the "pin the bad guy while Llew disables a trap" tactic more often!  

Looking forward to November, even if I do have to run the-game-that-shall-not-be-mentioned (which Trev has promised to play in, and TracerBullet42 has to play in since he didn't run Ghostbusters this time).

And thanks to the Cthulhu game in the afternoon.  FCWesel's periodic updates were cracking me up!


----------



## Yort (Jul 1, 2007)

Ah, the glow of another Gameday subsides, and I only made it for half a day this time  
Major apologies to Sqwonk and the morning group for failing my Notice Alarm check, although many felt you were better off with me miles away in bed.

Once again, Buzz organized a flawless gathering that provided sparkling entertainment for a growing horde of dice rollers. Like Vegas, but with fewer health code violations. We will need to clone Buzz 'Paranoia-style' to ensure that Gameday MDXXVIII goes smoothly.

Curt and the team again provided the perfect venue and attitude, while foolishly providing all my gaming needs in return for a few slips of green paper. Here's hoping they fall for that trick for years to come!

And deep, personal thanks to my group in the afternoon Cthulhu game. A nervous, fresh off the truck GM was carried through a successfull session by an awesome group, culminating in "Your crotch explodes in flame". I cannot take credit for the rousing finish, as most of you were entertainingly killed off by your own (mis)deeds while I and the villain watched from the side. Truly, a performance piece par excellence.

Already looking forward to next time.


----------



## Monte At Home (Jul 1, 2007)

I had a great time. Many thanks to Buzz and Games Plus, as well as Barrendd Nobeard, Sqwonk and Pbartender for running very fun games. I enjoyed meeting and gaming with lots of new people and enjoyed the warm welcome that I got from everyone.

I still don't understand why eating the meat of giant, mutated chickens is bad in a world where common sense says to focus all your lasers on one spot when fighting a grenade tree, but I guess there should always be mysteries to solve next time.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 1, 2007)

Monte At Home said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why eating the meat of giant, mutated chickens is bad in a world where common sense says to focus all your lasers on one spot when fighting a grenade tree, but I guess there should always be mysteries to solve next time.




You just don't eat mutated meat. You should know better than that, Monte.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 1, 2007)

Good times, people. 

We didn't set the dirigible on fire, but we still kicked Dr. Methuselah's ass, and that's good enough for me. 

I can't apologize enough for not being better prepared for the caveman insanity, but hey, you guys were great, and now I have enough tribal art to decorate my whole cave, heh.

Thanks to Buzz, Kurt, and all my fellow players. 

Buzz, when you get a chance, send me that URL for the poker chips, mmkay? Thanks.

I'm going back to bed now >.<


----------



## Jade Fire (Jul 2, 2007)

A quick thank you to all those that put together Gameday, and to those that ran the various games.  This was my first time coming to a Gameday, and it was certainly a lot of fun for me.

The event was a well run, and the location was equally great.


----------



## Monte At Home (Jul 2, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> You just don't eat mutated meat. You should know better than that, Monte.




Sure, _I _ don't, but then, I'm not a mutant that is friends with a big blue guy and a little lizard guy and a girl who controls minds, all surrounded by intelligent badgers and free-thinking robots where it seems to regularly rain green, glowing water. I think that kind of thing might change your perspective.

Or, barring that, [insert pithy comment about everyone that eats at KFC here].


----------



## thalmin (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you buzz for organizing another great Game Day. Thank you everyone who attended and made it so great. And special thanks to the magnificent seven players in my Aces and Eights game who put up with my lack of experience in the game. That you turned on one another at the end I expected, but I was surprised when Larry decided to shoot the marshall in the back!

Looking forward to the next Game Day.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks to Buzz, Curt and everyone at Games Plus for organizing and hosting the Gameday.

Mark, it was great to game with you again.  Hinterwelt, I thoroughly enjoyed the game, and the unintended and humorous consequences of some dice rules.    I am looking forward to the next Gameday!


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Thank you!*

First off: You are all very welcome.   

Gameday XVII was, I think we can safely say, an unmitigated success. Sure, there were a few hiccups: some no-shows, TB42's unfortunate illness, my confusion as to when the prize drawing would start. Nonetheless, I believe we found spots for all of our walk-ins and the players displaced by the canceled _Ghostbusters_ game, so I don't think anybody had to face that most horrible of fates, i.e., _time spent not gaming_.

Anyway, we had a total of 58 people signed up in advance, GM's included. Figuring in the walk-ins and the no-shows, I'm pretty sure we ended up breaking *60* all told, which made this the biggest Chicago Gameday ever. This makes me happy, as I'd like to think that means both a) we're building up a good group of regular attendees, and 2) word is spreading that Chicago Gameday is a gaming event worth attending. Not to mention getting people exposed to the glory of Games Plus!

I'd also like to mention that, besides HinterWelt, Dork Tower cartoonist John Kovalic was the other publisher to donate to our prize pool this time around. So, if you went home with one of his TPBs (and I know ALL of you went home with a comic book), send him a thank you if you get a chance. Since HinterWelt got to feel like a rock star signing copies of _Roma Imperious_ at the end of the night, I'm going to assume he feels appreciated.  Thanks, Bill!

Anyway...

Kudos as always to Curt and the Games Plus crew for providing us with an excellent venue.

Jaws (Joe), Painfully (John), petenik (Pete), Nev the Deranged (Dave), rvalle (Rich), and dalkai (Jeff)... great job busting caps in the hindquarters of Dr. Methuelah's plan to turn back time! I appreciate your patience in learning the _Spirit of the Century_ rules, and with my lack of Aspect compels. 

Pbartender (Matt), Monte At Home (Monte), rowport (Tom), Thorindale (Dale), rvalle (Rich), Trevalon Moonleirion (Jason)... chicken jokes galore! Thanks for some wahoo mutant fun. P.S., I'm joining the Knights of Genetic Purity and telling them where you live!

(I'm thinking it needs to become a Gameday tradition to run a classic GW module using a system other than GW.)

I also want to thank all of the GMs who either made room for walk-ins and displaced players in their events, or didn't freak out when players bailed. Thankfully, it seemed like this was pretty minimal, and it gave some people a chance to enjoy games they might not have otherwise thought of trying.

All in all, Gameday XVII was a hoot. Kudos to all of you.   

Look for Gameday XVIII this fall, possibly October or early November...

P.S., My photos from Gameday XVII are up on Flickr. I'll post some individual ones w/commentary here in the thread in the next day or so.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> You just don't eat mutated meat.



Exactly why I don't eat at Q'doba...


----------



## FCWesel (Jul 2, 2007)

*HEY NINJACAT*

You should come over and check out UNIFANS, it's a new unisystem-based webpage and forum. People are posting conversions and such, which the site is more then happy to host. I'd love to see your SUPERNATURAL character sheets; maybe you could post them there, if you don't mind sharing!

Link:  http://www.unifans.org/index.php


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 2, 2007)

Monte At Home said:
			
		

> Sure, _I _ don't, but then, I'm not a mutant that is friends with a big blue guy and a little lizard guy and a girl who controls minds, all surrounded by intelligent badgers and free-thinking robots where it seems to regularly rain green, glowing water. I think that kind of thing might change your perspective.




Good point.



			
				Monte At Home said:
			
		

> Or, barring that, [insert pithy comment about everyone that eats at KFC here].




You know, what with all the laser beams and mutated chickens, I'm surprised we didn't have more "Regular?  Or extra *CRISPY!*  " comments floating around the table.


----------



## Diremede (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks to both TB42 and Vyvyan Bastard for running some fun games, both games having some interesting critical hit effects going on, which made it very amusing at times (the guy with the broken toe and stumpy the zealot, critical striking chairs, lethal fruit, not to mention Rollins super dagger of DOOM!!).  

Thanks to all the other players in the games for making it fun, it just wouldn't be the same game without bongo magic, pineapple ballads, a snot nosed kid (Angie really doesn't like you I don't care what she told you at school), a team of suicidal soldiers, and an arachnaphobic prostitute (kidding, I'm kidding).  

It appeared to a be a day of crazy animals as between the two games I was attacked by dire boars, crazy weasels, a goat lord who sat upon his goat throne of straw and his barnyard minions, rabid squirrels of death, and intangible spiders.  

All in all, great fun...................and a slight fear of getting near farm animals or squirrels.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jul 2, 2007)

Diremede said:
			
		

> a goat lord who sat upon his goat throne of straw and his barnyard minions.



OOOOHH!!!  I almost forgot the classic line of the day:

"Hey, you stupid goat!  Come and get me!!!"  (exploding spike goes BOOM!)


----------



## rowport (Jul 2, 2007)

Monte At Home said:
			
		

> ... Barrendd Nobeard, Sqwonk ... running very fun games. ....



My only regret was not following through on my instincts: I should have dumped my team, joined up with Jay as my long-lost barbarian half-orc kin, and stolen that Hammer ourselves.  I mean, isn't that what orcs are *supposed to do*?  



			
				Monte At Home said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why eating the meat of giant, mutated chickens is bad in a world where common sense says to focus all your lasers on one spot when fighting a grenade tree, but I guess there should always be mysteries to solve next time.



I still liked thorindale's suggestion of mixing in the radiated chicken meat with the food supply, to get rid of the Pure Strain Humans haunting our village.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 2, 2007)

rowport said:
			
		

> My only regret was not following through on my instincts: I should have dumped my team, joined up with Jay as my long-lost barbarian half-orc kin, and stolen that Hammer ourselves.  I mean, isn't that what orcs are *supposed to do*?




You could have merged the two kingdoms; I think a united Ablet was, really, everyone's goal.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 2, 2007)

Diremede said:
			
		

> and an arachnaphobic prostitute (kidding, I'm kidding).




Laurie actually is one of those in real life!   

Since she was scared of the plastic spider minis you can figure which one.


----------



## buzz (Jul 2, 2007)

Vyvyan Basterd said:
			
		

> Laurie actually is one of those in real life!
> 
> Since she was scared of the plastic spider minis you can figure which one.



(Years in the future...)

Gamedayer: "Whatever happened to that Vyvyan Basterd guy?"
Other Gamedayer: "Oh, his wife murdered him."


----------



## FCWesel (Jul 2, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> (Years in the future...)
> 
> Gamedayer: "Whatever happened to that Vyvyan Basterd guy?"
> Other Gamedayer: "Oh, his wife murdered him."




Gamedayer: "What....how?"
Other Gamedayer: "She melted about 100 score plastic spiders into a frothing, burning pitch and made him drink it...through a enema bag."
Gamedayer: "That's hot."


(I doubt "years"...maybe a few months from now, at Gameday 18...HEY!!! Gameday becomes "legal" next time 'round...oOooohhhh...getting poster ideas already...  Buzz, you so have to run that Harry Potter event again, right Curt?)


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 2, 2007)

I still have Ginny's sheet.

Harry Potter and the Electronic Device of Unknown Origin Returns


----------



## buzz (Jul 3, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I still have Ginny's sheet.



Oh, I bet you do.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 3, 2007)

Rumors of my death are greatly exagerated.


She did smack me pretty hard though...


----------



## Braunusvald (Jul 3, 2007)

*Game day greatness*

Hey and a Mighty thanks to all (sorry monty for returning your acid balls). Good gaming with produce Squonk and barenndd (did I spell that right?). load of fungus fun.


----------



## Braunusvald (Jul 3, 2007)

*Oh and about close wounds*

I could EASILY  learn to REALLY hate that spell Trev.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 3, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> My photos from Gameday XVII are up on Flickr. I'll post some individual ones w/commentary here in the thread in the next day or so.





Thanks!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 3, 2007)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> *HEY NINJACAT*
> 
> You should come over and check out UNIFANS... I'd love to see your SUPERNATURAL character sheets; maybe you could post them there, if you don't mind sharing!
> 
> Link:  http://www.unifans.org/index.php




*is deaf*


Heh. Verry verrry eenteresting.

Actually, I went ahead and registered and am now baffled by all the options before me. I wouldn't at all mind showing off my work... ..except for the part where I'm also running my "S.O.S. Winchesters" event at GenCon, and some of the characters have secrets that need to be kept. Eight out of the thirteen are sharable, though. What's the best way to go about that? I've got the actual character sheets as bitmap images (modified from my Mystery Codex pdf) and summaries of their Qualities & Drawbacks as well as a touch of backstory and Thngs They Know for the event as separate Word files. I've found the Download Post page at UniFans, but then it needs moderator approval, etc... ..should I just throw all 16 files at that as an upload, host them on my site and post links, or what? What works best?

And Thanks for pointing the site out; looks nifty!


----------



## rvalle (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm a bit late to the love fest... been a busy couple of days.

Thanks to Buzz for again organizing Game Day. If he keeps this up they are going to recruit him to do GenCon.  

Thanks to Games Plus for hosting the event.  I didn't get to spend as much as I wanted too, but the Travelers version of Settlers of Catan was a hit with my kids (who immediately wanted to open it up and play it even though we have the full sized version).


Another thanks to Buzz for running Spirit of the Century where I got to play the original grease monkey. I still can't believe the blip didn't end up in flames. 

And a big thanks to Pbartender for running the True20/Gamma World game. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time. Actually, for health reasons, I think there needs to be a new rule: RPG's and the Chicken Dance should never be mixed (I had this mental image of this buxom 'Hooters' girl standing in front of a giant one eyed chicken and doing the chicken dance and, once pictured, I couldn't stop laughing at the image).   The Chicken Dance will never be the same for me.

rv


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 3, 2007)

Braunusvald said:
			
		

> I could EASILY  learn to REALLY hate that spell Trev.





Wha?  Why?  I have no idea what you're talking about!

*sound lance, close wounds, RUN*


----------



## Sqwonk (Jul 4, 2007)

*Pictures*

I uploaded the few pictures I took to Flickr

Pictures here


----------



## HinterWelt (Jul 4, 2007)

An account of the Gameday actual play can be found here! With Pictures!

Roma Imperious Actual Play

Enjoy!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 4, 2007)

> (Both of the above come from our own esteemed Trevalon Moonleirion, whom I have gotten to know over so many GameDays that I keep forgetting his real name, and instead creating a nickname "Trev" from his screen name. The Interweb is a funny thing.)




You know, I actually kinda like the name Trev. I think it works for me.  Good chance I'll name a kid of mine Trev.  It's Jason, by the way, but you know what, I like Trev just fine--it's what my cake said at the gameday immediately after I graduated high school.   

Been an honor to share many laughs with you....Tom?  Been an honor to share laughs with all of my fellow gamedayers.  These are probably my three favorite days of the year past major holidays.  I love you guys.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 4, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> You know, I actually kinda like the name Trev. I think it works for me.  Good chance I'll name a kid of mine Trev.  It's Jason, by the way, but you know what, I like Trev just fine--it's what my cake said at the gameday immediately after I graduated high school.




The funny thing is...  I _know_ your name is Jason, but for some reason I always want to say "Travis", because of "Trev".


----------



## rowport (Jul 4, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> You know, I actually kinda like the name Trev. I think it works for me.  Good chance I'll name a kid of mine Trev.  It's Jason, by the way, but you know what, I like Trev just fine--it's what my cake said at the gameday immediately after I graduated high school.
> 
> Been an honor to share many laughs with you....Tom?  Been an honor to share laughs with all of my fellow gamedayers.  These are probably my three favorite days of the year past major holidays.  I love you guys.



Yup-- it's Tom!  Cool stuff, dude!

It's wild how you can get to know folks just by seeing them a few days per year, as long as you spend enough time on those days.  (FWIW, I missed seeing Yort mostly this GameDay, but I blame that on his oversleeping.   LOL)  Heck, I seriously considered joining pbartender's group when he had an open seat a while back, just from meeting him at GameDays.

(BTW, where the heck *is* Travis?  I have not seen him at GameDay in quite a while.)


----------



## buzz (Jul 5, 2007)

rowport said:
			
		

> (BTW, where the heck *is* Travis?  I have not seen him at GameDay in quite a while.)



I know that he's busy both as a dad and as a designer, last I talked to him. In addition to his day job as a web monkey, he does graphic design for various game companies. He did the layout for _Deadlands Reloaded_, fr'instance.

But, yeah. I'd like to see him and MattyHelms attend more Gamedays, if possible. And John/Nikmal, so we can have minis painting seminars again. 

And whatever happened to Marc Sasso/Msasso (iirc)? He ran a mean d20M game.


----------



## buzz (Jul 5, 2007)

Sqwonk said:
			
		

> I uploaded the few pictures I took to Flickr
> 
> Pictures here






			
				HinterWelt said:
			
		

> An account of the Gameday actual play can be found here! With Pictures!
> 
> Roma Imperious Actual Play
> 
> Enjoy!



Awesome stuff, guys!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 5, 2007)

rowport said:
			
		

> Yup-- it's Tom!  Cool stuff, dude!
> 
> It's wild how you can get to know folks just by seeing them a few days per year, as long as you spend enough time on those days.  (FWIW, I missed seeing Yort mostly this GameDay, but I blame that on his oversleeping.   LOL)  Heck, I seriously considered joining pbartender's group when he had an open seat a while back, just from meeting him at GameDays.
> 
> (BTW, where the heck *is* Travis?  I have not seen him at GameDay in quite a while.)




Agreed. I'd play in a regular group with any of you fine folks.  Except that MarkCMG guy...what a jerkfac....errr...


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 5, 2007)

rowport said:
			
		

> Heck, I seriously considered joining pbartender's group when he had an open seat a while back, just from meeting him at GameDays.




That's how Petenik joined our group.

Oh, and *AHEM!* I've still got an open seat at the table...    Our Reservist is shipping out in a couple weeks.


----------



## rowport (Jul 5, 2007)

buzz said:
			
		

> I know that he's busy both as a dad and as a designer, last I talked to him. In addition to his day job as a web monkey, he does graphic design for various game companies. He did the layout for _Deadlands Reloaded_, fr'instance.
> 
> But, yeah. I'd like to see him and MattyHelms attend more Gamedays, if possible. And John/Nikmal, so we can have minis painting seminars again.
> 
> And whatever happened to Marc Sasso/Msasso (iirc)? He ran a mean d20M game.



Daddy time is important!  It sure does cut down the gaming time, though!  

MattyHelms-- the Grandmaster!  The Knower of Things That Should Not Be Known!  Yay, Cthulu!

I don't think I have met Marc Sasso-- is that the artist who did many Dragon covers?  His work is pretty impressive if I have the right guy in mind-- I remember the Gladiator issue, specifically.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jul 5, 2007)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Agreed. I'd play in a regular group with any of you fine folks.




Hey Jason,

Let me know when you escape...err...graduate from college. I'm only 10-15 minutes north of you in Naperville. Your more than welcome to join in my local group.


----------



## buzz (Jul 5, 2007)

rowport said:
			
		

> I don't think I have met Marc Sasso-- is that the artist who did many Dragon covers?  His work is pretty impressive if I have the right guy in mind-- I remember the Gladiator issue, specifically.



Nah, not him. I may be confusing Sasso with Grasso. I think the latter was actually the name of whom I'm thinking. He stopped coming before you started, so I don't think you'd have met.

:checks ENWorld members list:

Yeah, it was "mgrasso." Looks like he hasn't been active on ENWorld since '04.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 5, 2007)

Reidzilla said:
			
		

> Hey Jason,
> 
> Let me know when you escape...err...graduate from college. I'm only 10-15 minutes north of you in Naperville. Your more than welcome to join in my local group.




Freedom's not too far off, so I'll have to give you a holler when I've plotted my master escape.


----------

